# Handschuhe fürs Winterbiken



## bgl-allmountain (13. Dezember 2009)

schaue gerade nach Handschuhen, mit denen man auch bei tiefen Temperaturen biken kann.
Was haltet Ihr von denen?
Generelle Meinungen zu den Gore Bikewear Windstopper-Handschuhen?
Wie fallen die Größen aus etc?

Danke!


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GORE-BIKE-WEAR-WINDSTOPPER-Handschuhe/dp/B002N005KU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1260734415&sr=1-12"]GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER Tool Handschuhe lang rot/schwarz Winter 09/10: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Schnuppel (14. Dezember 2009)

High,

ich habe mir die siberian black gloves von Craft gekauft. Bin eigentlich super zufrieden... Nur: bei längeren Abfahrten bekommt man doch kalte Finger. Hat da jemand eine gute Idee wie sich das abstellen lässt? Unterhandschuhe?

Zu den Gore Teilen kann ich nicht viel sagen. Verarbeitungsqualität wird Gore like "sehr gut" sein schätze ich mal.

Biba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (14. Dezember 2009)

andere Empfehlung von mir anstatt Gore: 
fahre im Winter seit 2 Jahren mit Handschuhen von Protective. Weiß leider nicht den Namen, steht lediglich "Waterproof" (wohl nicht der Name ;-) drauf. Kann sie super empfehlen, Finger bleiben auch bei Minustemperaturen schön warm. 
Neben der wohligen Wärme sind sie auch wasserfest (mehrfach getestet bis zu 2h ;-)

Gruß, Peter


----------



## jkd (14. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> ... sind sie auch wasserfest (mehrfach getestet bis zu 2h ;-)




Darum "heißen" sie auch Waterproof.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (14. Dezember 2009)

Bin jetzt nah dran dass ich mir den GORE BIKE WEAR GORE-TEX Cross Handschuhe lang Winter 09/10 zuleg. Die Größe 7,5 gibts leider nicht, würdet Ihr eher 7 oder 8 nehmen.
Wie fallen die Teile denn aus?

http://www3.hibike.de/?sessionID=C7...D=&productID=d6ec8aa8e87059a65ff9d228d62173be


----------



## rboncube (14. Dezember 2009)

Winterhandschuhe lieber ne Nummer zu groß als zu klein.
Dann kannste eventuell noch mal dünne Unterhandschuhe drunter ziehen.
Außer dem ist mehr Luft zwischen deiner Haut und den Handschuhen, die auch isolierend wirkt.

Gruß René


----------



## bgl-allmountain (14. Dezember 2009)

Hab grad den letzten hier abgestaubt, das Teil ist mittlerweile überall ausverkauft und nicht mehr lieferbar!

http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=17206


----------



## peter muc (14. Dezember 2009)

jkd schrieb:


> Darum "heißen" sie auch Waterproof.



wirklich ?  Langenscheidt sei Dank ;-)


----------



## RetroRider (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die FerdyF. Cold Worker und die O´Neal Winter Gloves. Und das Klischee stimmt: O´Neal ist modischer, Arbeitshandschuhe sind brauchbarer.  Die Cold Worker sind etwas dicker gefüttert, etwas wasserdichter und fallen etwas größer aus (FerdyF.-Größen). Dafür sind die Winter Gloves etwas "gefühlsechter" und trocknen schneller.

Aber noch mehr Wärmeisolierung bieten die völlig unförmigen Brocken. Ob Markenware ala Pearl Izumi AmFib Glove oder billige Skihandschuhe aus dem Karstadt ist eigentlich wurscht.


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wenns unter 0 ist fahr ich nur noch mit Skihandschuhen, dahab ich immer mollig warme Hände, alles andere hat nie funktioniert!


----------



## racejo (14. Dezember 2009)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> schaue gerade nach Handschuhen, mit denen man auch bei tiefen Temperaturen biken kann.
> Was haltet Ihr von denen?
> Generelle Meinungen zu den Gore Bikewear Windstopper-Handschuhen?
> Wie fallen die Größen aus etc?
> ...



Ich hab die Gore. Bin die letztes Jahr bei -20 Grad gefahren und hatte warme Finger. Wie die im Vergleich zu anderen Handschuhen ausfallen, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Allerdings solltest du die Finger vor dem Biken schon aufwärmen, sonst hat der Handschuh keine Wärme die er isolieren kann und deine Hände sind erst mal eine ganze weile kalt, wenn sie denn überhaupt warm werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M202 (14. Dezember 2009)

Schnuppel schrieb:


> High,
> 
> ich habe mir die siberian black gloves von Craft gekauft. Bin eigentlich super zufrieden... Nur: bei längeren Abfahrten bekommt man doch kalte Finger. Hat da jemand eine gute Idee wie sich das abstellen lässt? Unterhandschuhe?
> 
> ...



Die Craft siberian habe ich auch seit kurzem. Wie du treffend feststellst kriegt man nach einiger Zeit (Aussentemp < 0°) kalte Finger. Ansonsten sehr gute Passform und genug Gefühl fürs Schalten, Gabellock, Bremsen etc.. Ich werd die jetzt mal bei richtiger Kälte mit Unterhandschuhen probieren.

Gore habe ich seit letztem Winter und zwar die Dicken aus Goretex (nicht die Windstopper). Halten gut warm, sind dafür aber dick und etwas ungelenk, daher hat man kein Gefühl für die ganzen Hebel. Die packe ich mir jetzt in den Rucksack für den Notfall, wenns mit den Craft zu kalt wird.


----------



## killerbandage (14. Dezember 2009)

fahre seit 2 jahre mit winterhandschuhe ausn berufsbekleidungsshop....schön dünn,schön günstig und hammermäßig warm..


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (14. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich habe auch irgendwelche (Namen weiß ich auch nich) von Gore Bikewear..

Bin jetzt zweimal damit Unterwegs gewesen, einmal bei um die 0 Grad und einmal bei ca. - 5 Grad. Bin nicht so zufrieden, ich hatte immer Eiskalte Hände, konnte kaum noch Schalten, bzw. Bremsen. Zuhause angekommen konnte ich meine Hände mehrere Minuten auftauen bevor ich den Schlüssel im Garagentor umdrehen konnte..

War jeweils ca. 2 - 3 Stunden unterwegs, Hände daher auch leicht geschwitzt, vielleicht hings daran. Gestern allerdings bin ich mit normalen Baumwoll Dingern gefahren, bis auf'n Feldberg waren meine Finger schön warm, dann hab ich in die Gore Griffel gewechselt und bis nachhause wurden sie nimmer warm..


Liebe Grüße


----------



## discordius (14. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir am Samstag beim örtlichen kleinen Händler Chiba Winter Star Handschuhe gekauft. Bisher kann ich die Dinger nur loben, Hände bleiben warm, Bremsen und Schalten funktioniert noch und der Preis geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Steax (15. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir vor kurzem die Siberian von Craft geholt, weil die im MTB Magazin ganz gut abgeschnitten haben. 

Heut früh zur Arbeit gleich mal Härtetest (ca. -9 °C). Nach 1 Minute waren meine Finger am abfrieren. Für den Preis bzw. vom Testsieger hätte ich mir mehr erwartet.

Pro: Sehr griffig.


----------



## bergsocke (15. Dezember 2009)

hab die auch schon eine ganze weile im auge, einzig der preis hat mich bisher abgehalten.
Im test heißt es aber auch, das er eher über 0 Grad geeignet ist.


wie schauts aus mit der Windichtigkeit, meinst du das sie auch nässe einigermassen eine weile abhalten ??

möchte sie auch zum schneeschuhgehen benutzen, hälst du die dafür geeignet.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiboy (15. Dezember 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das Winterhandschuhe zum Radfahren, nicht winddicht sind??? Ist doch klar das Fahrtwind entsteht und wenn der durch die Handschuhe geht frieren die Finger.....oder habe ich nen Denkfehler? 

Hab auch noch keine vernüftigen gefunden. Habe mir mal NorthFace Skihandschuhe gekauft, die sind mir aber zu dick beim radln.


----------



## Steax (15. Dezember 2009)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Im test heißt es aber auch, das er eher über 0 Grad geeignet ist.


Stimmt. Habs auch grad nochmal nachgelesen. Trotzdem, von der ersten Minute an hatte ich Eiskalte Finger und das sollte bei einem WINTERHANDSCHUH in der Preisklasse nicht sein. Werde jetzt wie bisher meine Skinhandschuhe anziehn.
Denke aber dass es kein Fehlkauf war. Hab mir die eher für mildere Temperaturen > 5 °C angeschafft. Wollte heut früh nur mal testen, ob der SIBERIAN seinem Namen alle Ehre macht. Geht aber eher in die Richtung "Frühling in DE"


bergsocke schrieb:


> wie schauts aus mit der Windichtigkeit, meinst du das sie auch nässe einigermassen eine weile abhalten ??


Also heut früh zog die Kaltluft vorne rein und Hinten wieder raus





bergsocke schrieb:


> möchte sie auch zum schneeschuhgehen benutzen, hälst du die dafür geeignet.


definitiv, Nein


----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jemand wie die 661 Transition sind? Ich bin auf der Suche nach was "gefühlsechtem" und trotzdem warmen


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Transition kenn ich nicht, aber ich habe (bald hatte ) die 661 Storm Gloves. Die halten weder Wasser noch Kälte draußen und fallen nach einem Jahr schon ziemlich auseinander.


----------



## M202 (16. Dezember 2009)

Steax schrieb:


> Stimmt. Habs auch grad nochmal nachgelesen. Trotzdem, von der ersten Minute an hatte ich Eiskalte Finger und das sollte bei einem WINTERHANDSCHUH in der Preisklasse nicht sein. Werde jetzt wie bisher meine Skinhandschuhe anziehn.
> Denke aber dass es kein Fehlkauf war. Hab mir die eher für mildere Temperaturen > 5 °C angeschafft. Wollte heut früh nur mal testen, ob der SIBERIAN seinem Namen alle Ehre macht. Geht aber eher in die Richtung "Frühling in DE"
> Also heut früh zog die Kaltluft vorne rein und Hinten wieder raus
> definitiv, Nein



So seh ich das auch, für die kältere Übergangszeit sicher sehr gut, aber nicht bei klirrender Kälte. Bereue den Kauf wegen Passform und Gelenkigkeit nicht aber man sollte sich nicht zuviel bei richtiger Kälte erwarten.

Zum Thema Schneeschuh:
Bergauf mit Tourenski (Aufstieg ca. 50 Min) bei -3° Ok, runterwärts hatte ich dann Skihandschuh an, habs mit den Siberian aber auch nicht probiert. Wennsd beim Schneeschuh Gehen gut warm wirst reicht sicher auch etwas preiswerteres und bei Kälte können die Teile für diesen Einsatzzweck zur Not doch etwas dicker und ungelenker sein, oder?


----------



## gstyleds (16. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand die hier zufällig schon mal in der Hand gehabt? Shimano Originals, All Conditions
Ich fahre auch im Sommer immer Vollfinger-Handschuhe, bis vor kurzem reichten mir daher meine Roeckl vollkommen aus, aber jetzt bei knapp unter Null Grad sind die Finger nach rund einer Stunde taub...


----------



## The_Distance (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade die "Assos earlyWinter" gegönnt. Nach vielen Jahren winterlicher Eishände in Gore-Modellen, Fox-Thermalpaws mit Innenhandschuhen und einem Shimano Winterhandschuh war es mir die Investition einfach Wert.

Bisher habe ich jetzt 2 Touren bei -2°C bis -4°C für jeweils ca 3h damit hinter mir und bin absolut begeistert. Wenn ich Zuhause ankomme sind sogar meine Finger (auch der Kleine!) noch richtig warm. Dabei sind die Dinger so dünn das ich beim ersten mal anprobieren schon dachte das es damit eigentlich nix gescheites werden kann. Allerdings hat das den riesigen Vorteil das man damit immmer noch eine sehr gute Kontrolle über den Lenker hat.

Assos gibt den Temperaturbereich der Handschuhe glaube ich für +6 bis +12°C an, was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann. Die können viel mehr. Ich habe auch die "innerGloves" dazubestellt die aber erst in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintrudeln werden. Die werde ich jedoch erst brauchen wenn es <-5°C glaube ich. Natürlich sind die Dinger Winddicht allerdings weiß bzw. glaube ich nicht das sie Wasserdicht sind.

Wenn die Teile jetzt auch noch lange Halten (die Verarbeitung ist im Ersteindruck dem Preis angemessen) hat meine Suche nach DEM Winterhandschuh jetzt ein Ende.


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir vorhin bei meinem Lieblingshändler die Specialized Subzero geholt. Werden nachher gleich noch getestet in der eiskalten Nacht, und wenn ich mir dann nicht die Finger abgefroren habe gibts einen Bericht


----------



## luitinto (16. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> wirklich ?  Langenscheidt sei Dank ;-)



Wohl kein Englisch in der Schule gehabt? Wo bekommt man denn die Protection Handschuhe?



scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorhin bei meinem Lieblingshändler die Specialized Subzero geholt. Werden nachher gleich noch getestet in der eiskalten Nacht, und wenn ich mir dann nicht die Finger abgefroren habe gibts einen Bericht



Ich habe einen der wenigen Läden in Köln angerufen, die Specialized-Bekleidung führen. Sie meinten, daß sie nur Specialized Radiant haben, da die Subzero angeblich nur für Polarzonen geeignet sind und in Deutschland zu warm wären. Würde mich auf einen Testbericht von Dir freuen.

Ich selbst benutze im Moment die Lobsterhandschuhe von Vaude: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Vaude-Inverno-Gloves-black/dp/B001GHGTQU"]Vaude Inverno Gloves black (2010): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Finger waren schön warm vorhin, aber hier sind es "nur" um die -3 Grad.


----------



## Doctortee (17. Dezember 2009)

ok, jetzt geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu:
Ich habe extrem kälteempfindliche Finger (Morbus Raynaud), und dementsprechend hab ich schon so einiges an Handschuhen fürs Biken ausprobiert. Ich fahre das ganze Jahr über, egal welches Wetter. Unter +5°C wirds für mich ungemütlich, dann werden die Finger gelb.

Bisheriges Fazit: eigentlich gibt es keinen Fingerhandschuh, der die Wärme hält. Auch in Kombination mit Unterziehhandschuhen sieht es schlecht aus. Ich werde jetzt mit Fäustlingen fahren, mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt.
(BTW: in Gleitschirmforen findet sich das Fazit, dass 'normale' 5-Fingerhandschuhe keinen wirklichen Schutz vor Erfrierungen bieten. Hier wird über beheizbare Handschuhe und welche mit Heizpads diskutiert, wobei letztere wohl besser abschneiden; auch Fäustlinge werden diskutiert).

Meine bisherigen Handschuhe:
Craft Siberian Bike Gloves: > 5°C ok, bis 0°C kritisch; gute Passform, schnell an- und auszuziehen
Craft Lobster: >0°C ok, aber irgendwie unhandlich und isolationsmäßig keine Verbesserung gegenüber 5-Fingerhandschuh
Rockl Gore Tex  3103: >5°C ok, schwer auszuziehen, kalt; verstehe nicht, warum, dieser Handschuh mehrfacher Testsieger ist. Keine Empfehlung.
verschiedene Goretex-Handschuhe (5-Finger): auch hier nur >5°C ok.

Sicher, ich bin da wohl extrem mit meinen Fingern, aber vielleicht bin ich da nicht der Einzige, der so schnell kalte Finger bekommt.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Black Diamond Mercury Mitt bestellt. Außerdem scheinen die "The Heat 3 Special Force" interessant zu sein (trotz ihres martialischen Namens). Vorteil Letzterer: können als Fäustling oder 5-Fingerhandschuh verwendet werden und haben Möglichkeiten, um Wärmekissen bzw. Heizpads zu integrieren.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiboy (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir gestern Neopren Angelhandschuhe von DAM für den Winter gekauft, mal sehen wie die so sind. Beschreibung klingt ganz gut. Sind aber ein wenig hässlich.....aber für 20uronen einen Test wert.

Dieser grosszügig geschnittene Handschuh ist aus bestem 3mm dickem Titanium- Neopren. Perfekte Handformung. Lang geschnitten bis über den Handknöchel. Oben dann wärmeisolierender Klettverschluss. Innen rutschsiche, gummierte Innenflächenbeschichtung. Absolut wasserdicht. Dieser Handschuh ist extrem wärmeisolierend und trotzt dadurch auch widrigsten Wetterbedingungen !


----------



## peter muc (17. Dezember 2009)

luitinto schrieb:


> Wohl kein Englisch in der Schule gehabt? Wo bekommt man denn die Protection Handschuhe?



das mit dem englisch ist so eine Sache ... übrigens, wo wir schon dabei sind: es heisst PROTECTIVE und nicht PROTECTION 

und z.B. hier gibts die Handschuhe, kann sie echt empfehlen
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/protective-waterproof-glove-black/18249.html?c=18
ich habe das 2006-er Modell, sieht etwas anders aus, habs dafür günstiger bekommen 

gerade durch zufall gefunden:
hier nochmal die handschuhe für unschlagbare 25 euro 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Protective-Bike-...vr_id=&cguid=253d9bc01240a0aad4f52625fbee5b69
die Größe XL ist für "normale Männerhände", so ca. 9,5 - 10,5 ... und Winterhandschuhe sollten etwas größer sein

und nein, ich habe mit dem verkäufer nichts zu tun, habe lediglich gerade nach den Handschuhen "gegoogelt"


Gruß, Peter


----------



## luitinto (17. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> das mit dem englisch ist so eine Sache ... übrigens, wo wir schon dabei sind: es heisst PROTECTIVE und nicht PROTECTION



Oh...Protection klingt dann doch eher nach Kondomen Das war wohl ein Freudscher Fehler.
Danke für die Links.

(Übrigens als Tipp: alle Produkte(Kameras, Uhren, Klamotten usw), wo WaterPROOF draufsteht müssen 100% wasserdicht sein. Wenn Water RESISTANT drauf steht, ist das nur wasserabweisend)


----------



## univega2001 (17. Dezember 2009)

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Handschuhe/Protective-Waterproof-Glove-black::23602.html

Gruß 
Horst


----------



## rigger (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fahr meistens Specialized BG Langfingerhandschuhe, die eigentlich für den Sommer sind. icxh habe eigentlich keine probleme da durch die dünnen Handschuhe gut der Schweiß abtransportiert wird und ich dann unter den klamotten nicht so schwitze.


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2009)

Doctortee schrieb:


> Sicher, ich bin da wohl extrem mit meinen Fingern, aber vielleicht bin ich da nicht der Einzige, der so schnell kalte Finger bekommt.
> .



Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Mir gehts genauso... Füße sind kein Problem, aber die Finger eigentlich immer. 

Hab gestern nacht (nach Mitternacht ) die Subzero Handschuhe noch einem kleinen Härtetest unterzogen. Thermometer bei -7° (wenns stimmt), Fahrtzeit ca. zweieinhalb Stunden. Ich habe keinen Moment frostige Finger gehabt! Das habe ich sonst nur mit dicken Skifäustlingen hinbekommen, und da hat man dann so gut wie keine Kontrolle mehr über den Lenker. OK, die Subzero sind auch nicht gerade gefühlsecht, aber fürs Mountainbiken kein Problem. Nur die Bedienung der Schalthebel am Rennrad stelle ich mir damit vielleicht etwas schwierig vor. 
Super fand ich die Lösung mit den Unterziehandschuhen. Wenn man mal kurz was an der Lampe rumfummeln muss oder so, wofür dicke Handschuhe hinderlich sind, kann man einfach den Überhandschuh ausziehen und bekommt nicht sofort klamme Finger. An den Linern sind auch Anit-Rutsch-Gummistreifen, so dass man die dann auch als normale Handschuhe gebrauchen kann, wenns mal nicht so kalt ist. Ist bestimmt für mildere Temperaturen gut zu gebrauchen, dass man mit dem gesamten Handschuh losfährt, und wenn einem warm ist einfach die oberste Schicht auszieht. 
Winddicht sind sie auf jeden Fall, und wasserdicht scheinen sie auch zu sein. Zumindest ist nix reingekommen, als ich sie eine Minute unter den Wasserhahn gehalten habe 
Werde die Dinger jetzt auch als Skihandschuhe missbrauchen. Warm genug sind sie ja. 

Zusammenfassend kann ich die Handschuhe allen Frostbeulen wärmstens empfehlen  

Greez, scylla


----------



## The_Distance (17. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Hab gestern nacht (nach Mitternacht ) die Subzero Handschuhe noch einem kleinen Härtetest unterzogen. Thermometer bei -7° (wenns stimmt), Fahrtzeit ca. zweieinhalb Stunden. Ich habe keinen Moment frostige Finger gehabt! Das habe ich sonst nur mit dicken Skifäustlingen hinbekommen,...
> 
> Zusammenfassend kann ich die Handschuhe allen Frostbeulen wärmstens empfehlen
> 
> Greez, scylla



Sollten meine Assos diesen Winter nicht heil überstehen oder beim Thema Wärme doch noch schwächeln stehen die schon für nächsten Winter auf meiner Liste (Scheiß teures Hobby!). Danke für den Tip, denn die Handschuhe kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## nullstein (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fahre mit den Gore Phantom II. Habe bisher keinerlei Probleme. Ausser, dass mir die Handschuhe z.Zt. noch zu warm sind. Letzter Test war bei -5° ca. 2 Stunden Tour. Hände waren sehr warm.


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2009)

killerbandage schrieb:


> fahre seit 2 jahre mit winterhandschuhe ausn berufsbekleidungsshop....schön dünn,schön günstig und hammermäßig warm..



Hi,
hast du eine Marke?

Skihandschuhe sind mir ein wenig zu unförmig und der andere Kram, da hatte ich noch nichts taugliches an den Händen...vor allem in Relation zum Preis 

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (17. Dezember 2009)

univega2001 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Handschuhe/Protective-Waterproof-Glove-black::23602.html
> 
> Gruß
> Horst



m. E ein Schnäppchen ... leider nur für Damenhände in S und Grapschergröße XXL ...


----------



## Piefke (17. Dezember 2009)

warm und preiswert


----------



## apoptygma (17. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> m. E ein Schnäppchen ... leider nur für Damenhände in S und Grapschergröße XXL ...



 Genau die habe ich. Sind super. War gestern bei Minusgraden knapp 2 Std. unterwegs...leidiglich die Fingerspitzen wurden leicht kühl am Ende (aber nicht kalt), der Rest der Hände mollig, kein Schwitzen.

Im Regen hatte ich diese auch schon an, da geht nix durch.


----------



## univega2001 (17. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> m. E ein Schnäppchen ... leider nur für Damenhände in S und Grapschergröße XXL ...



in Grau in den Größen S, M, L

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Doctortee (18. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Mir gehts genauso... Füße sind kein Problem, aber die Finger eigentlich immer.
> 
> Hab gestern nacht (nach Mitternacht ) die Subzero Handschuhe noch einem kleinen Härtetest unterzogen. Thermometer bei -7° (wenns stimmt), Fahrtzeit ca. zweieinhalb Stunden. Ich habe keinen Moment frostige Finger gehabt! Das habe ich sonst nur mit dicken Skifäustlingen hinbekommen, und da hat man dann so gut wie keine Kontrolle mehr über den Lenker.  (...)
> 
> ...



Hi,
ok, das klingt seeehr vielversprechend. Vielleicht bestell ich mir die Dinger zu meinen Fäustlingen dazu. Ich wär' ja schon froh, wenn ich irgendwann mal einen Handschuh gefunden hab, der meine Prinzesschen-Finger für 1 Stunde warmhalten kann....
Danke Scylla für den Bericht )


----------



## Markusso (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab nu ned alles gelesen, aber ein ganz neuer Erfahrungsbericht von mir: hab mir - trotz Bikerbravo und Abneigung für die Marke - die Specialized Radiant bestellt - und  siehe da: es hat sogar gestimmt: ideal für die temperaturen heute (-4°), selbst am RR zu gebrauchen, kein Schwitzen kein Frieren - und ich bin an den Fingern sogar eher empfindlich.
Allerdings: Die Lagen verschieben sich n bissel, is aber OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> warm und preiswert


 
finde ich interesannt.... wie ist die wärme isolierung wenn sie mal länger nass werden? oder besser gesagt wenn sie nass sind geben sie immer noch warm?


----------



## mtbbee (18. Dezember 2009)

für eisig kalte Tage (heute früh minus 11.5grad) kann ich die Pearl Izumi Lobster empfehlen und an den Fingern bin ich wirklich empfindlich.

Bis minus 3-5 grad reichen mir die dickere von Gore Bike Wear.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Dezember 2009)

ich fahre roeckel gore-tex handschuhe. ans sich tolle handschuhe. passform gelinde gesagt beschissen. zudem fusselt die isolierung durch den oberstoff. dennoch erfüllen sie ihren zweck. ich schwitze da noch bei -3 grad drin. am sonntag werde ich sie mal bei minus 17 grad testen.


----------



## bibandi (18. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr in dünnen vaude ameno mit windstopper los und wechsel nach ner halben stunde zu 661 comp sommerhandschuhen.


----------



## dwe60 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leidensgenosse 

Ich leide nach Aussage meines Hausarztes anscheinend auch an dem Raynaud-Symptom - warte  aber noch auf eine Untersuchung bei einem Angiologen - mal schauen was dabei rauskommt

Ich hatte meine extreme Kälteempfindlichkeit bisher immer auf meine Gewichtsabnahme (40 kg in  knapp 4 Jahren) geschoben und garnicht damit gerechnet dass es da ein richtiges Krankheitsbild dafür gibt  - hast du irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

aber back to Topic:

aktuell kann sowieso nicht biken, aber selbst beim einfachen kurzen Aufenthalt in kühleren Temperaturen habe nach sehr kurzer Zeit extrem kalte Hände - ich habe bisher noch keine Handschuhe gefunden die meine Hände wirklich warm halten  - selbst als die Temperaturen noch im +-Bereich waren hatte ich da schon derbe Probleme 

letzten Winter bin ich mit Lobster-ähnlichen 4-Finger-Handschuhen bin PI gefahren - bis ca. -5 Grad - die sind zwar ziemlich warm aber auch da war nach ner gewissen Zeit ne Pause angesagt um die Hände irgendwie wieder wärmer zu bekommen




Doctortee schrieb:


> ok, jetzt geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu:
> Ich habe extrem kälteempfindliche Finger (Morbus Raynaud), und dementsprechend hab ich schon so einiges an Handschuhen fürs Biken ausprobiert. Ich fahre das ganze Jahr über, egal welches Wetter. Unter +5°C wirds für mich ungemütlich, dann werden die Finger gelb.
> 
> Bisheriges Fazit: eigentlich gibt es keinen Fingerhandschuh, der die Wärme hält. Auch in Kombination mit Unterziehhandschuhen sieht es schlecht aus. Ich werde jetzt mit Fäustlingen fahren, mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt.
> ...


----------



## rboncube (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch sehr kälteempfindlich an den Fingern und bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht den richtigen Handschuh gefunden (Röckel und Chiba ausprobiert). Hab mir nun das Roadbike-Probeabo für 10 geordert. Als zugabe gabs Winterhandschuhe von Fuse. Hatte keine großen Erwartungen an die Dinger und habe sie heute bei -4° mal getestet. Bin positiv überrascht, während den gesamten 2,5Std keine kalten Finger. Kann sie nur empfehlen.

Gruß René


----------



## Schnuppel (18. Dezember 2009)

bin jetzt die letzten 3 Tage bei ca. -3 bis -5 Grad gefahren und muss sagen dass die siberian gloves von craft schon super sind. ok, ich hab mir jetzt zusätzlich noch so unterhandschuhe gekauft. die sind aber total dünn und tragen sich zusammen mit dem craft handschuh super.

ohne den unterziehhandschuh sind die freilich nur schwerlich innerhalb von diesem temperaturbereich empfehlenswert, oder es kommt halt bei längeren abfahrten zu kalten fingern.

Biba


----------



## nullstein (18. Dezember 2009)

So heute war der erste kleine Härtetest für meine Gore Phantom II. Bei ca -9°C 2 Stunden durch den Wald geradelt und nix war mit kalte Finger. Anfänglich waren die Hände leicht kühl. Aber nach dem Warmfahren hatten auch die Hände eine sehr angenehme Temperatur.
Ich könnte mir nie vorstellen mit solch klobigen Teilen wie den Pearl Izumi Lobster zu fahren. Erstens würde ich mich in den Teilen totschwitzen und zweitens hat man in denen überhaupt ein Gefühl für die Bremse bei kniffligen Abfahrten?


----------



## RetroRider (18. Dezember 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> [...] hat man in denen überhaupt ein Gefühl für die Bremse bei kniffligen Abfahrten?



Ich hab für die seltenen frostigen Tage u.a. die normalen 5-Finger AmFibs. Da reicht die Rückstellkraft des Bremshebels um das Material zu komprimieren. Keine Probleme beim Bremsen.
Allerdings war es heute stellenweise sogar für die dicken Pearl Izumis zu kalt - 1:0 für billige Skihandschuhe.


----------



## luitinto (18. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> am sonntag werde ich sie mal bei minus 17 grad testen.



Fährste in die Arktis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luitinto (18. Dezember 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir nie vorstellen mit solch klobigen Teilen wie den Pearl Izumi Lobster zu fahren. Erstens würde ich mich in den Teilen totschwitzen und zweitens hat man in denen überhaupt ein Gefühl für die Bremse bei kniffligen Abfahrten?



Bei den Loster von Vaude kann ich nicht behaupten, daß sie klobig sind, wobei ich kein Downhill-Mountainbiking mache. Zum normalen Bremsen und Schalten sind die ok.


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde demnächst auch nochmal meine Gore Bikeware Dinger ausprobieren, und diesmal sieht's hoffentlich besser aus..

Aber mal eine Frage zu den kalten Tretern! Wie haltet ihr Eure Füße warm? Vor zwei Monaten bin ich in meinen Sidi Eagle 5'ern mit einem paar Socken gefahren. Vor einem Monat mit einem normalen paar und Wandersocken dazu. Vor 5 Tagen mit zwei normalen und den Wandersocken, trotzdem hab ich mit meinem drei Paar'n kalte Füße..

Ich wüsste mal gerne ob's bei Euch an den Tretern auch immer kalt wird, oder was ihr dagegen anzieht.. 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## peter muc (18. Dezember 2009)

BUWiMO.2 schrieb:


> ...  in meinen Sidi Eagle 5'ern   ... trotzdem hab ich mit meinem drei Paar'n kalte Füße..



Du kannst noch 5 paar Socken anziehen, das bringt nix ... kauf Dir vernünftige GoreTex Schuhe (z.B. die http://www.bergzeit.de/northwave-expedition-gtx-radschuhe.html) und gönne den Sidis eine Winterpause


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (18. Dezember 2009)

Nagut, als Schüler kann man halt nicht alles haben, müssen die Füße diesen Winter noch fireren, vielleicht sind für die nächste Saison wieder ein paar Groschen für "vernünftige" Schlappen da 

Bringen Skisocken [...] auch nichts.. ?


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2009)

Skisocken und drüber Sealskinz bringen schon was. Aber da bist du schon wieder in Preisregionen...

Ach ja und immer wieder der alte Tipp mit ein paar Stücken aus der Erste Hilfe-Wärmedecke über den Cleats.


----------



## peter muc (18. Dezember 2009)

BUWiMO.2 schrieb:


> Bringen Skisocken [...] auch nichts.. ?



das Problem ist die kalte Luft, die durch die Schuhe und dann durch die Socken (egal wieviele ...) durchgeht. Deswegen GoreTex als Lösung, weil luftdicht


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2009)

Windstopper Windtex Socken usw. bringt alles nicht viel, denn wenn kein Platz in Schuhen ist, um drei paar Socken anzuziehen, muss man ebent grössere Schuhe nehmen. 

Und die dann gut isoliert oder wenigstens Wanderschuhe oder 5.10,  auch Neopren Überschuhe helfen geringfügig (Adidas, 25 Euro beim Stadler). 

Denn was wärmt ist die Luft zwischen aussen und den Zehen. 

Das gleiche gilt für die Finger - winddichte Membran (Thinsulate), ja, aber sonst geht alles was darunter ein möglichst dickes Luftpolster aufbaut (und erhält, also die Feuchtigkeit abführt). 
Einfache Skihandschuhe für 10 Euro tuns da auch. Und ein zweites dünnes Paar für die Bergauffahrt.


----------



## RetroRider (18. Dezember 2009)

Klickschuhe sind überhaupt nicht für deutlich unter 0°C geeignet. Komischerweise sind Wander-Winterschuhe viel besser isoliert, obwohl´s beim Gehen lange nicht so kalt wird wie beim Pedalieren. Aber für Matschwetter sind GoreTex-Winter-Klicker wieder perfekt.
Die verlinkten Northwave sind aber laut Beschreibung nur GoreTex, und nicht zum Cleat hin wärmeisoliert - das ist dann eher für Regenwetter ab 10-15°C geeignet.

Also:

-10°C: Plattformpedale und richtige Winterstiefel
0°C: wasserdicht + dünne Isolierung (Winter-Klickschuhe, z.B. SH-MW80)
15°C und Regen: nur wasserdicht (GoreTex-Klickschuhe)

Und natürlich größer = wärmer


----------



## Doctortee (18. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doctortee (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

so, jetzt mal kurz wieder zurück zu den Händen.
Vielleicht sollte ich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen für die Morbus Raynaud-Typen. Zugangsvoraussetzung: mindestens einmal im Leben schon bei +5°C die typischen Leichenfinger haben. Also von mir aus auch: Willkommen.

Das Einzige, was hier wenigstens für einige Minuten hilft, ist das kreisförmige Schleudern der Arme, um warmes Blut in die Finger zu bekommen. Das kann man auch beim Radln machen (wenn die Strecke es zulässt). Was auch helfen kann, sind Wärmepads, wobei man passende Handschuhe dafür haben muss. Über beheizbare Griffe denke ich nach, auch ein Windschutz für die Griffe (wie bei Motorrädern) könnte Erleichterung bringen.

Ich glaube wirklich, dass unterhalb von +5°C keine Fingerhandschuhe für die Morbus-Raynaud-Biker helfen (es sei denn, sie sind beheizbar). Ich habe mich lange dagegen gesträubt, aber jetzt fange ich das Testen mit Fäustlingen an. 

Ich fange mit Diamond Black Mercury Mitts an und werde nach den ersten Ausfahrten berichten. 

Nette Grüße,
Torsten



dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenosse
> 
> Ich leide nach Aussage meines Hausarztes anscheinend auch an dem Raynaud-Symptom - warte  aber noch auf eine Untersuchung bei einem Angiologen - mal schauen was dabei rauskommt
> 
> ...


----------



## mamba64 (19. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Hummer-Scheren als Kompromiss aus?

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=9392;pid=56;group=80;menuid1=18


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

war heut morgen bei -13° mit meinen normalen Thinsulate-billig-Handschuhen unterwegs. Die gabs mal für´n 5er im Wühltisch. Nach 10min waren die Finger fast tot... aber durch Fingerzappeln wurden sie kurz darauf wieder warm. Das hat gereicht für fast 1 1/2 Stunden biken. Jetzt sind bei mir die Füsse dran. Die waren wirklich wie Eiswürfel...


----------



## IZTHEWIZ (19. Dezember 2009)

ich fahre jetzt schon seit 3 jahren 661 storm watch und bin absolut zufrieden mit den dingern. absolut angenehm zu tragen und auch bei temperaturen wie heute bekommt man nie kalte hände.


----------



## ofi (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir heute die Gore Tool IV gekauft und ne knappe Stunde getestet. Bei -11°C reichen die vollkommen aus, allerdings bin ich keine schnellen Abfahrten gefahren und hab auch ansonsten vermieden ans Schwitzen zu kommen. Davor hatte ich so billige Aldi Handschuhe, die für den Preis von  6 ? bis 0°C auf jeden Fall auch ok warn.


----------



## Paulpansen (19. Dezember 2009)

Nach heutigem Ausritt bei -10 und fast abgefrorenen Fingern, das schlimme ist ja nicht mal das einfrieren sondern das wieder auftauen, habe ich mir die Specialized Sub Zero bestellt. Habe schon öffter gelesen das sie ZU warm sein sollen aber dann sind sie für mich ja genau richtig. 

Mfg Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich trage die Pearl Izumi Lobster Glove mit Odlo warm Unterziehhandschuhen.
Eine unschlagbare Kombi


----------



## warpax (20. Dezember 2009)

Kann irgendwer was zu den Chiba Dry Star sagen? Laut Hersteller gehen die ja bis -10 Grad und sind dabei wind- und wasserdicht. Aber Herstellerangaben sind ja manchmal, nun ja, optimistisch.


----------



## maxtom73 (20. Dezember 2009)

War heute mit Goretex Winterhandschuhen von Roeckl unterwegs, hab sie mir extra neu gekauft.
Bei -10° waren aber auch diese überfordert und ich hatte extrem kalte Finger. 
das wieder aufwärmen war die Hölle.
Die Handschuhe sind um die null Grad bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Jetzt brauch ich noch ein Paar für solche Tage wie heute. mal sehen


----------



## ZX10R (20. Dezember 2009)

BUWiMO.2 schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst auch nochmal meine Gore Bikeware Dinger ausprobieren, und diesmal sieht's hoffentlich besser aus..
> 
> Aber mal eine Frage zu den kalten Tretern! Wie haltet ihr Eure Füße warm? Vor zwei Monaten bin ich in meinen Sidi Eagle 5'ern mit einem paar Socken gefahren. Vor einem Monat mit einem normalen paar und Wandersocken dazu. Vor 5 Tagen mit zwei normalen und den Wandersocken, trotzdem hab ich mit meinem drei Paar'n kalte Füße..
> 
> ...


ich ziehe überschuhe drüber für 1-2 std gehts


----------



## sigggi (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre seit Jahren Fleece Handschuh vom Wühltisch für max. 5 Euro. 
Habe ein Paar dünne für nicht so kalte Tage und wenn es kälter wird ziehe ich die Dicken an.
War gestern bei -12°C und kälter, über 3 Stunden unterwegs, Finger waren immer warm.


----------



## cux5 (20. Dezember 2009)

ich fahre mit *VAUDE* Ameno Gloves
sind gut und einigermaßen günstig
aber nicht wasserdicht 
http://www.testberichte.de/p/vaude-tests/ameno-gloves-testbericht.html

ich habe die bei neckermann mit gutschein gekauft
da waren die supergünstig


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute mit vielen Motorradhandschuhen vom Vater unterwegs, hochzu ging's, runterzu war's Grauenhaft, keine haben Warm gehalten, sogar zwei übereinander nicht..

Waren so zwischen - 12 und - 15 Grad, dannach ein einziger Eisklotz..


----------



## amerryl (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Besten die ich bis jetzt hatte.
Decathlon

Bergauf bleibt man trocken, die meisten anderen Handschuhe die ich
hatte waren nach längeren Uphills innen klatschnass geschwitzt.
-10° sind kein Problem.


----------



## StullY (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei roeckl ging mir schon zwei Male das Innenfutter raus. Beide Male war es nicht mehr möglich die Handschuhe über die Finger zu ziehen. Einmal mitten auf einer Tour am So vor einer Woche.
Das zweite Paar behielt ich im Laden einige Zeit an, wiederum ging das Innenfutter mit raus, aber nicht mehr mit rein!


----------



## supiboy (22. Dezember 2009)

ich habe jetzt diese http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Neopren-Hand...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item414ad34d6d

so warme Finger bei -10° hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steax (22. Dezember 2009)

da hast du dir aber ne schöne Farbe ausgesucht


----------



## supiboy (22. Dezember 2009)

Steax schrieb:


> da hast du dir aber ne schöne Farbe ausgesucht



Das stimmt, aber nach bestimmt 250 in 3 Jahren für Handschuhe ausprobieren, war mir das diesmal egal. Und die Dinger sind echt warm. In meiner Grösse gabs die leider nicht mehr in schwarz.


----------



## Steax (22. Dezember 2009)

Warm - kann ich mir gut vorstellen bei 3mm Materialstärke. Aber das wohl zu Lasten der Griffsicherheit. MMn sind hier die großen Player (Craft, Gore,...) ganz klar in der Bringschuld hier etwas vernünftiges auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## supiboy (22. Dezember 2009)

Steax schrieb:


> Warm - kann ich mir gut vorstellen bei 3mm Materialstärke. Aber das wohl zu Lasten der Griffsicherheit. MMn sind hier die großen Player (Craft, Gore,...) ganz klar in der Bringschuld hier etwas vernünftiges auf den Markt zu bringen.



Du die Griffsicherheit ist echt super da die Handschuhe in der Innenfläche total rauh und gummiert sind, die rutschen kein bißchen.


----------



## andi82 (22. Dezember 2009)

das mit den Neopren Handschuhen ist ein genialer Tipp!

Werde mir auch mal welche bestellen ( vielleicht jetzt nicht grad die grünen  ) aber die Idee is super


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (23. Dezember 2009)

Tipp von mir bei Amazon bekommt man sie auch in Schwarz

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/DAM-neopren-Handschuh-schwarz-Gr-XL/dp/B002TLLMXC/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1261555061&sr=8-6"]DAM neopren Handschuh schwarz Gr.XL: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Schöne Weihnachten und warme Hände


----------



## warpax (23. Dezember 2009)

Haltet mich fü naiv, aber wie ist denn das mit der Atmungsaktivität?


----------



## supiboy (23. Dezember 2009)

nicht anders als bei winddichten Handschuhen. Jedenfalls stand bei mir die Soße nicht im Handschuh. Würde ich so sagen, hatte die ca. 3h an.


----------



## madre (23. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe mir die mal auch bei amazon bestellt in schwarz gehen die und fÃ¼r 12 â¬ + Versand kann man da nicht so viel Falsch machen finde ich .
Spannend wird natÃ¼rlich noch mal wie haltbar die dann sind. Aber selbst wenn es nur eine Wintersaison ist aber die HÃ¤nde wirklich warm bleiben haben sich die paar â¬ gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Bennz (24. Dezember 2009)

klingt gut. haltbar sind die bestimmt  wie habt ihr das mit der größe gemacht? L? XL? auf gut glück? 
und zieht ihr da noch nen unterziehhandschuh rein oder fühlen die sich auch ohne gut an?


----------



## andi82 (24. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab meinen Specialized Handschuhen Gr. XL
Wie fallen denn die Neopren Teile aus!? Denke Unterziehhandschuhe sind nicht nötig, außer gegen schwitzige Hände!?


----------



## BBB27 (24. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab die woche die protectives aus dem thread bestellt und die winterhandschuhe von engelbert-strauss 

die es handschuhe sind meiner meinung nichts fürs rad da sie einfach zu steif sind 

die protective sind ok aber ich kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen das sie gut warm halten  aber für 16.90 mal nen test wert


----------



## madre (25. Dezember 2009)

Doc_Bennz schrieb:


> klingt gut. haltbar sind die bestimmt  wie habt ihr das mit der größe gemacht? L? XL? auf gut glück?
> und zieht ihr da noch nen unterziehhandschuh rein oder fühlen die sich auch ohne gut an?



Also ich habe erst bestellt. Warte noch drauf.


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute ma wieder mit meinen Gore Bike Wear Dingern auf Tour, die Taugen im richtigen Winter ma nichts..

Heute waren es so um die 5 Grad, hatte Warme Griffel, nach einer halben Stunde waren meine Finger dann nimmer Warm, und ich bin nicht gefahren! Als ich dann los bin, hielten die Dinger die Temperatur wenigstens noch bei einer Kälte die noch ertragbar war, sodass man noch ordentlich Schalten und Bremsen konnte..

Mein bisheriges Fazit war, dass ich die knappen 60 Euronen innen Schnee gesetzt hab.. 


Lieben Gruß


----------



## Graule (26. Dezember 2009)

@BUWiMO.2

welche Gore Handschuhe hast du den? Da gibts soviel verschiedene von daher wäre interessant welche du hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BUWiMO.2 (26. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich hab die "Gore Bike Wear Countdown Gloves" - wenn das der Produktname is..

So sehen sie zumindest mal aus: http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/PROD_GCOUNO?landingid=1208436857364A & http://www.evanscycles.com/product_...oduct_page/gore-bikewear-countdown-gloves.jpg


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Graule (26. Dezember 2009)

die Countdown Handschuhe haben keinen Windstopper, hmm ich bin am überlegen die Gore Mistral zu kaufen die haben nen Windstopper


----------



## luk! (26. Dezember 2009)

Falls es dir nur auf die Winddichtigkeit ankommt: die Countdown haben eine "echte" Gore-Tex Membran und sind dementsprechend wind-und wasserdicht.
Außerdem würde ich allein vom Bild her sagen, dass sie wärmer sind als die Mistrals, auch wenn ich diese noch nie in der Hand hatte. Die Countdowns hatte ich mal im Laden in der Hand und sie wirkten ok bis -5°, auch wenn man das natürlich nicht im Laden bei 25° beurteilen kann.


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (26. Dezember 2009)

@ luk! ; Wie ich schon irgendwo geschrieben hab war ich mit denen schon ma bei um die 0 Grad, und mal bei um die - 5 Grad jeweils 2 - 3 Stunden unterwegs, meine Griffel wurden dadrinnen nicht Warm gehalten..

Also meine Countdown's werde ich nochma demnächst bei so um die - 5 Grad testen, mal schauen. Bisher wie gesagt nich so ganz meine Erwartungen erfüllt..


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2009)

will morgen seit ca 10 wochen das erste mal wieder biken gehen... nix berg hoch und runter oder trails einfach nur ne schöne lange ausfahrt durch die badischen wälder... habs leider bisher versäumt mir winterfeste handschuhe zu kaufen ... was ich schnellstens nachholen will...
aber kann mir einer nen tip geben wie ich meine finger am besten warm halte? also hab meine scott langfinger handschuhe und ettlliche woll / baumwoll / stoff / leder handschuhe zuhause ^^
mehrere übereinander? welchen mix?


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hey HeavyBiker,

ich hatte bei meiner vorletzten Tour n' paar normale Motorradhandschuhe an, bei bis zu - 10 Grad haben meine Handschuhe auf jedenfall die Temperatur gehalten, bei schnelleren Abfahrten wurd's auch ema kühl, sonst ganz Oki.. :] - Falls du welche hast natürlich nur, deine Lederdinger oder so.  Und mit den Handschuhen hatte ich keinen großen Unterschied mit Schalten und Bremsen zu meinen Gore Dingern..


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2009)

BUWiMO.2 schrieb:


> Hey HeavyBiker,
> 
> ich hatte bei meiner vorletzten Tour n' paar normale Motorradhandschuhe an, bei bis zu - 10 Grad haben meine Handschuhe auf jedenfall die Temperatur gehalten, bei schnelleren Abfahrten wurd's auch ema kühl, sonst ganz Oki.. :] - Falls du welche hast natürlich nur, deine Lederdinger oder so.  Und mit den Handschuhen hatte ich keinen großen Unterschied mit Schalten und Bremsen zu meinen Gore Dingern..


 
oh mann da hätt ich aber auch selber drann denken können 
hab ja meine gp3 von FLM... na dann werd ich die mal anziehen... jaja das gute liegt manchmal so nahe...


----------



## dwe60 (27. Dezember 2009)

Doctortee schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> so, jetzt mal kurz wieder zurück zu den Händen.
> Vielleicht sollte ich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen für die Morbus Raynaud-Typen. Zugangsvoraussetzung: mindestens einmal im Leben schon bei +5°C die typischen Leichenfinger haben. Also von mir aus auch: Willkommen.
> ...



Jepp, mach mal - würde mich auch mal interessieren ob es da noch mehr leidende gibt 

die Lobster von PI habe ich inzwischen auch mal so getestet - aber wenn die Hände nicht wirklich vorgewärmt sind werden sie auch in denen nach einiger Zeit kalt - aber einen Vorteil haben die Dinger, da sie ne Nummer zu groß sind, kann ich die Finger zurückziehen und ich habe so etwas wir Fäustlinge - und dann werden sie auch wieder halbwegs warm - ein Bericht von den Fäustlingen würde mich auch interessieren



zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich trage die Pearl Izumi Lobster Glove mit Odlo warm Unterziehhandschuhen.
> Eine unschlagbare Kombi



Diese Unterziehhandschuhe werde ich auch mal testen - gibts die nur von ODLO? - bzw. gibts da irgendwelche Unterschiede?


----------



## madre (1. Januar 2010)

madre schrieb:


> also ich habe mir die mal auch bei amazon bestellt in schwarz gehen die und für 12  + Versand kann man da nicht so viel Falsch machen finde ich .
> Spannend wird natürlich noch mal wie haltbar die dann sind. Aber selbst wenn es nur eine Wintersaison ist aber die Hände wirklich warm bleiben haben sich die paar  gelohnt



So bin heute Nachmittag dann mal 1 Stdchen bei leichtem Schneefall in den Wald.
Ich kann sagen bei ca -1 Grad waren die Handschuhe fast zu warm schon.
Natürlich sind sie nicht grade atmungsaktiv aber halt sauwarm. Ich werde denke ich auch
noch mal Unterziehhandschuhe fürs "Handgefühl" testen.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2010)

Als grundsätzliches Problem bei den mir bekannten Winterhandschuhen erachte ich das Material der Handinnenseite.
Wenn dort eine Art Waschleder (Clarino oder so Zeugs) verarbeitet ist, saugt das irgendwann die Nässe der schwitzenden Hand auf und wird dann saukalt.

Ich habe mit vor rund 15 Jahren ein Paar dünne Windstopperhandschuhe von Chiba gekauft. Die sind komplett aus dünnem Fleece mit Gore Mebran. Wenn man anfängt zu schwitzen, sieht man schnell die Dampftröpfchen auf der Handoberfläche. 
Man schwitzt aber nun nicht nur am Handrücken, sondern natürlich auch da, wo man den Griff packt. Auch bei den Chibas werden die Handinnenflächen feucht bis naß, aber wie ein Funktionsunterhemd im Gegensatz zum Baumwoll T-Shirt saugt sich das Material nicht voll und man hat nie das Gefühl einer kalten Hand. Vor allem aber trocknet es auch wieder.

Da diese Art Handschuh aber scheinbar nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, habe ich dummerweise vor 2 Jahren ein Paar Röckl gekauft, auch wieder recht dünn mit Fleecerückseite, aber eben mit diesem Waschleder an der Innenhand. Schon am ersten Berg werden die Dinger innen feucht und halten die Nässe dann stundenlang, was sich echt unangenehm anfühlt.
Zum Glück habe ich die alten Chibas noch nicht entsorgt, und solange da kein Finger rausschaut, werden sie weiter benutzt.

Ich habe aus Jux auch mal ein Paar dickere Handschuhe gekauft, aber damit komme ich beim Schalten und Bremsen überhaupt nicht klar, dauernd bleiben der Daumen und Zeigefinger irgendwo hängen. Keine Alternative, wenn man technische Sachen fahren will. Die taugen höchstens zu Touren über normale Forstwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BUWiMO.2 (3. Januar 2010)

Hatte gestern nochmal andere Motorradhandschuhe an (Genaue bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht) ..

Bei um die 0 Grad losgefahren, da haben die Hände etwas geschwitzt, wurden aber nicht kalt. Vom Feldberg runter - da waren es ca. - 5 Grad - wurden meine Griffel früher immer Saukalt, diesmal nicht. Ich hatte noch Super Gefühl für die Bremse und für's Schalten. Bei bis zu - 5 kann man sie die Dinger anziehen, wenn's unter die - 5 geht, dann weiß ich immoment auch nichts..


----------



## madre (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich war heute auch noch mal 2 Std unterwegs und hatte meine Langlaufhandschuhe an . Alles prima warm ! ICh fahre abe auch eher Tour als Downhill


----------



## warpax (4. Januar 2010)

Ich war am Wochenende auch raus und hatte dabei mangels Alternativen nun meine 'normalen' Handschuhe an (diese hier: http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_vaude_race_gloves_long_p129853.html). Interessanterweise hatte ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit keine kalten Finger. Warum, kann ich nur vermuten. Vielleicht, weil ich nicht nur im Sitzen pedaliert, sondern mich insgesamt viel bewegt habe. Dafür spricht auch, daß nachher am Bahnhof arg frostig wurde, als ich auf meinen Zug warten mußte.

@Enrgy
Mittlerweile suche ich auch nach Handschuhen, die innen komplett mit Fleece ausgekleidet sind und außen eine Membran haben. Durch sehr positive Erfahrungen mit einer handelsüblicen Wintermütze schaue ich gerade nach der Thinsulate-Membran.


----------



## Merlin (5. Januar 2010)

So, habe die Amazon Neoprenhandschuhe gerade auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auch mal ausprobiert. 1/4 Stunde bei -5 °C. Kann sie aber nicht empfehlen, denn die Finger werden in den Teilen genauso kalt wie in anderen Handschuhen. Hinzu kommt, dass die Atmungsaktivität quasi nicht vorhanden ist, was bei sportlicher Belastung sicherlich nicht angenehm ist.

Ferner finde ich die Passform nicht bike-geeignet. Das Neopren ist recht starr, d.h. die Hände werden vom Handschuh quasi in eine "entspannte" Position gezogen. Der Griff um den Lenker wird auf Dauer doch etwas anstrengend.


----------



## madre (5. Januar 2010)

och interessant bei mir sind die nach 1,5 std nicht kalt gewesen ??

Ich friere aber auch nicht in meinen Langlauf Handschuhen nach 2 Std Biken bei -4  im Schnee, evtl habe ich einfach ein anderes Kälteempfinden . ?

Atmungsaktiv gebe ich dir recht was ich aber für die Wärme in kauf genommen habe . Besonders Starr habe ich sie nicht empfunden sie haben meine Hände auch in keine "Position gezogen " .

Aber vermutlich empfindet das jeder anders .


----------



## Quen (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kann die Specialized Sub Zero empfehlen. 

Meine Hände sind sehr kälteempfindlich, mit den Sub Zero komme ich jedoch auch bei eisiger Kälte super zurecht. Zwar sind sie durch die "zwei" Handschuhe recht dick, aber bei den Temperaturen sind mir warme Hände wichtiger als eine perfekte "Verbindung" zum Lenker.


----------



## supiboy (6. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, habe die Amazon Neoprenhandschuhe gerade auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auch mal ausprobiert. 1/4 Stunde bei -5 °C. Kann sie aber nicht empfehlen, denn die Finger werden in den Teilen genauso kalt wie in anderen Handschuhen. Hinzu kommt, dass die Atmungsaktivität quasi nicht vorhanden ist, was bei sportlicher Belastung sicherlich nicht angenehm ist.
> 
> Ferner finde ich die Passform nicht bike-geeignet. Das Neopren ist recht starr, d.h. die Hände werden vom Handschuh quasi in eine "entspannte" Position gezogen. Der Griff um den Lenker wird auf Dauer doch etwas anstrengend.




Das ist komisch. Ich fahre auch jeden Tag ca. 30 min zur Arbeit, auch bei diesem Wetter. Meine Finger frieren in den Neoprens nicht. Und meine sind nicht besonders starr, kann mich super darin bewegen. Hatte gestern noch ein paar Unterziehhandschuhe ( so ganz dünne aus Softshell ) drunter und es war perfekt. Bis auf die Farbe....


----------



## Dinsdale (6. Januar 2010)

Der Händler muss doch denken, er steht im Wald. Jahrelang verkauft er hie und da mal ein paar von seinen Anglerhandschuhen und auf einmal ist die Welt voller Petrijünger die ihm den Laden leergekauft haben.
Im Ernst, ich habe mir die auch bestellt und finde sie für den Preis ok. Ich habe auch noch vom Decathlon die Neoprenhandschuhe für 19,90 und die sind deutlich besser, da liegt einiges dazwischen und das ist meine Empfehlung, wenn es um günstige und warme Handschuhe geht. Ich wäre auch bereit, Geld für Handschuhe von Gore...etc. auszugeben aber ich konnte bislang nichts finden, dass mich überzeugt hätte. Ob da jetzt Sugoi, PI, Specialized oder sonstwas draufstand, nichts hat mir gefallen. Dabei wären mir schwitzende Hände egal, solange ich auf der Abfahrt warme Hände behalte.


----------



## madre (6. Januar 2010)

Das habe ich mir übrigens auch schon gedacht das der sich sicherlich wundert warum die auf einmal dauernd bestellt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (6. Januar 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute die Gore Tool IV gekauft und ne knappe Stunde getestet. Bei -11°C reichen die vollkommen aus, allerdings bin ich keine schnellen Abfahrten gefahren und hab auch ansonsten vermieden ans Schwitzen zu kommen. Davor hatte ich so billige Aldi Handschuhe, die für den Preis von 6 ? bis 0°C auf jeden Fall auch ok warn.


 
Muss zu den Gore Handschuhen nochmal berichten. Länger als 1,5 Stunden funktionieren die nur bis max. -1°C. Da warn die Aldi-Handschuhe sogar besser glaub ich. Sobald die feucht werden ist ende mit muckelig, das Innenfutter klebt fies an den Händen wenn man mal raus muss und ist, wenn man es mit raus gezogen hat, sehr schwer wieder rein zu bekommen. Kann die nicht wirklich empfehlen. Vor allem nicht zum Preis von 45, da hat Aldi einen besseren Job für 8 gemacht.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> Sobald die feucht werden ist ende mit muckelig, das Innenfutter klebt fies an den Händen wenn man mal raus muss und ist, wenn man es mit raus gezogen hat, sehr schwer wieder rein zu bekommen...



Mein Reden! Durch diesen blöde Waschleder-Trend an der Innenhand werden die Teile sehr schnell nass, dann kalt und bleiben es auch.

Mit der Handoberseite habe ich kein Problem, da dampft schön alles weg.


Gutes Beispiel, wie schlecht die Feuchtigkeit aus dem Zeug rausgeht, ist, wenn man die Teile mal in der Waschmaschine hat und nach dem Schleudern rausholt: 
alles aus Kunstfaser (also Handoberseite) ist so gut wie trocken, die Handinnenseite dagegen noch fast richtig nass und kalt. Genauso wie ein Baumwoll Tshirt. 
Mir ist schleierhaft, warum die Hersteller einerseits immer das durchaus richtige Prinzip "Nässe weg vom Körper" propagieren, aber andererseits bei den Handschuhen solch einen Mist produzieren.


Edit: mit den Temperaturen unter Null habe ich mit den dünnen Handschuhen auch nach 3h kein Problem, aber das ist genauso wie die Passform von Sätteln. 
Der eine fährt nen 9h Marathon auf einem nackten Kohlefaserbrett, dem anderen tut schon nach 30min der Ar$ch auf nem Komfortsattel weh.


----------



## BUWiMO.2 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich war vorhin nochmal mit den Motorradhandschuhen vom Vadder unterwegs, wo ich leider immer noch nicht dem Namen von kenne (Von den Handschuhen), die waren bei - 10 Grad angenehm. Runterzu wurden die Hände schon kühl, aber man konnte noch ordentlich Bremsen und hatte noch genug gefühl in den Fingern. Was ich unter - 10 Grad anziehe weiß ich noch nicht, da hat mich noch nichts überzeugt. Aber ich habe auch so oft kalte Finger, wenn ich zuhause Hocke und mir eig. warm is, die Griffel sind meist kalt, empfindlich halt.. :x


----------



## Doc_Bennz (6. Januar 2010)

nach den ganzen Erfahrungen aus dem Forum hab ich mir nun auch die DAM Neoprenhandschuhe besorgt und heute zum ersten mal getestet: 1,5h bei -5°C

Fazit: Nach 20min dachte ich meine Ring- und Kleinfinger frieren ab, so schei*kalt wurden die. Nachdem ich fluchend die Finger im Handschuh zurückgezogen und in der Faust aufgewärmt hatte stellte sich aber nach kurzer Zeit tatsächlich ein warmes, angenehmes wenn auch feuchtes Klima ein, das das ich die nächste Stunde keine Probleme mehr hatte. An das leicht feuchte Gefühl im Handschuh muss man sich erst gewöhnen, unangenehm ist es aber nicht. Ansonsten sind die Handschuhe vom Grip und dem Brems/Schaltgefühl klasse und absolut empfehlenswert. Für mich als jemanden mit schnell frierenden Händen auf jedenfall ne gute Alternative.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Januar 2010)

so... hab mir heut mal ein par neue handschuhe fürs winterbiken geholt...
handschuhe sind von PRO Touch und sind eigentlich für langlauf und biathlon gedacht. gekostet haben sie 29,- taler und deshalb dachte ich, naja is net viel kaputt wenn sie nix taugen...
hab sie dann gleich heut getestet auf ca 1,5h fahrt und 33km bei -4° (beim losfahren vorm haus) und ich muß sagen bin sehr angenehm überrascht  
die windstopper eigenschaft funktioniert super , selbst bei schnellen dh passagen >50kmh keine kalten finger wegen zugluft.
der grip am lenker war recht gut trotz dem fleece an den fingern und die  atmungsaktivität war auch sehr gut. hatte nur minimal nasse hände nach der fahrt. die handschuhe geben zwar net RICHTIG warm, ABER ich hatte nie das gefühl kalte hände zu haben und empfand die temp als angenehm (obwohl ich normal schnell an den fingern friere).
also ich hab für mich die handschuhe endlich gefunden die mich durch die kalte jahreszeit begleiten werden


----------



## mosi1979 (9. Januar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich kann die Specialized Sub Zero empfehlen.



Ja da kann ich dir zustimmen. Die Dinger sind wirklich ziemlich warm und zudem noch wasserdicht.
Einzig die Rotzbremse am Daumen taugt vom Material her wenig 

Aktuell, wenns nicht wasserdicht sein soll, bin ich recht zufrieden mit meinen Jeantex Windstoppern. Die sind nicht so dick, reichen mir aber auf einer Schneetour locker für warme Finger. Mal abgesehen von den ersten 10 Minuten, bis der Kreislauf auf Touren kommt.
Sehr angenehm empfinde ich das bewusst dünnere Material unter den Fingerkuppen, sorgt für ein deutlich besseres Fingergefühl. Die Dinger haben allerdings auch dieses Clarino Zeugs in der Innenhand. Dass sich das vollsaugt ist mir allerdings bis jetzt nicht wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (17. Januar 2010)

Doctortee schrieb:


> Nette Grüße,
> Torsten



Ich wollte mich mal kurz melden

Ich war inzwischen mal bei einem Gefäßspezialisten - die mangelnde Durchblutung bei Händen/Fingern kann durchaus mit dem biken zusammenhängen - Stöße und Schläge können feinste Verletzungen in den Arterien verursachen - dort bildet sich dann (ähnlich wie bei Hautverletzungen) sowas ähnliches wie Schorf - der löst sich nach gewisser Zeit und verstopft dann die feinen Arterien in den Fingern

Ich habe nun einen Termin für eine Angiographie - eine Röntgenuntersuchung mit Kontrastmittel - eventuell kann man da sogar ein Medikament spritzen, dass die Verstopfungen wieder löst - bin gespannt ob das was bringt


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Mal mein Senf zu den [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Originals-Handschuhe-schwarz-CW9U107105/dp/B002OHD162/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1263765764&sr=8-1"]Shimano Thermo-Handschuhen:[/ame] Also winddicht sind sie, man hat auch relativ warme Hände, allerdings schwitzt man doch recht viel drin. So bis etwa -5°C sind sie schon noch zu gebrauchen, ab -8°C zieht die Kälte aber schon merklich rein. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist das "Griffgefühl", da das Innenfutter rumrutschen kann. Mir ist es aber noch nie passiert, daß ist trotz feuchter Hände das innenleben mit rausgezogen habe, ist anscheinend gut vernäht... 

Fazit: Es steht Shimano drauf p), Kälteschutz funktioniert, aber es darf durchaus auch besser gehen (weniger schwitzen, weniger rumrutschen)...


----------



## .t1mo (18. Januar 2010)

Vllt. kann jemand, der Specialized Handschuhe sein Eigen nennt, was dazu sagen, wie die Teile ausfallen? Sind diese eher schmal geschnitten und breit und kurz?

Welche Größe habt ihr bei welchem Handumfang/druchmesser oder Länge?


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2010)

Die Speci Teile fallen meistens recht schmal aus! Länge ist wohl eher als "normal" zu bezeichnen.

Handumfang und Länge  (hab grade eh kein Maßband zur Hand). Ich hab jedenfalls bei anderen Handschuhen (z.B. Roeckl) Größe 7,5. Meine Speci Handschuhe sind "Buchstaben"-Größe M.


----------



## .t1mo (18. Januar 2010)

Dankeschön - das hilft mir schonmal etwas.


----------



## renoldidi (27. Januar 2010)

ich habe die Speci Sub Zero in der Größe L. Bei Röckelhandschuhen habe ich die Größe 9. Wenn ich meine Handbreite über die Knöchel messe beträgt dieser Wert 9,5 cm. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit die Specis in L und XL zu probieren, wie gesagt L war die bessere Wahl von der Größe her gesehen. Die Handschuhe selbst überzeugen aber nicht zu 100%. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist in Ordnung, ohne Zweifel. Von der Wärmeleistung überzeugen sie mich allerdings nicht. Die Innenhandschuhe sind vom Material her sehr glatt, was den Vorteil hat, daß sie schön in die Überhandschuhe flutschen aber den Nachteil dafür nicht so toll wärmen. Sie sind sicher auch gut als normaler Handschuh zu gebrauchen, bieten dann sicher auch guten Grip an den Griffen. Genau so gut sind die Überhandschuhe verarbeitet, Windstopper, die Fingerspitzen extra abgesetzt, im Inneren eine dünne Fleeceeinlage und an den Stulpen mit einer Hand verstellbare Gummibänder. Bei -10°C ist bei mir nach ca. 1 Stunde auch erst mal Fingergymnastik angesagt um wieder etwas Gefühl in die Finger zu bekommen. Die Hand selbst ist schon warm, die Fingerspitzen sind die Problemzonen. Ich fahre jetzt die Speci Überhandschuhe mit Windstopperhandschuhen von Röckel (sind dicker wie die org. Innenhandschuhe) Das größte Problem dabei ist das anziehen der Überhandschuhe, weil die Fleeceeinlage ziehmlich widerspenstig zu den Röckelhandschuhen ist, mit schütteln und Geduld geht`s aber schließlich. Trotzdem habe ich insgesamt die 50.-EUR nicht bereut für die Sub Zero.
Heute morgen hatten wir -18°C, nun kann ich mir besser vorstellen was Folter ist. Bin zur Zeit am suchen nach beheitzbaren Handschuhen, der billige Kram kommt, genau wie die 400.-EUR Teile nicht in Frage. Dazwischen ist die Auswahl recht dürftig, bin jetzt an den Teilen von "Warmthru" dran, ist aber insgesamt ziehmlich zäh. Vielleicht wirds mal wieder bischen wärmer, das hilft dann auch sparen.

Diddi


----------



## supiboy (27. Januar 2010)

so, da der Winter in Berlin irgendwie gar nicht zu Ende geht, meine Neoprens zwischen Daumen und Handfläche gerissen sind, hab ich letzte Woche zugeschlagen, mehr Geld ausgegeben als ich wollte und mir ein paar Handschuhe gekauft Es sind "MAVIC Inferno Glove". Ich muss sagen das die Teile sehr sehr warm sind und sich aber nicht zu dick anfühlen. Ich fahre damit jeden Tag ca. 30 min zur Arbeit bei -10- -14° und muss sagen die Teile sind super. Laut Hersteller bis -15° angenehm warm und das Griffgefühl ist echt ok. Und weil es mich überkam auch noch die Jacke dazu "Mavic Inferno Jacket", ist zwar etwas dicker und schwerer aber bei diesem Wetter richtig gut. 
Denke meine Handschuh-Try and Error" Story hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Deejay84 (1. Februar 2010)

> Quen: Ich kann die Specialized Sub Zero empfehlen.


 
Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen! Ich bekomme eigetlich sehr schnell kalte Hände. Aber die Sub Zero halten auch bei -10° noch angenehm warm, ohne dass man in den Teilen schwitzt.
Ich würde sie wieder kaufen


----------



## gewitterBiker (1. Februar 2010)

Deejay84 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen! Ich bekomme eigetlich sehr schnell kalte Hände. Aber die Sub Zero halten auch bei -10° noch angenehm warm, ohne dass man in den Teilen schwitzt.
> Ich würde sie wieder kaufen



Habe sie mir nach Empfehlung aus dem Forum auch gegönnt bin aber leider nicht so zufrieden. Sie sind sehr dick. Man fühlt eigentlich garnicht mehr was man so anfässt. Zieht man die Innenhandschuh einzeln an, so fehlt ganz klar ein Windstopper und ein Fließ am Daumen für die laufende Nase. Das Fließ an den Außenhandschuhen ist ebenfalls nicht besonders gut, weil es kaum Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt. 
Ich hatte vorher Aldi 9-Euro-Windstopper-Handschuh, die leider nach 2 Jahren etwas alt wurden. Trotzdem würde ich diese jetzt den Specialized vorziehen, weil sie besser fürs Biken geeignet waren, zumindest bis ca. -2°.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2010)

Stimmt schon, die Subzero sind sehr dick. 
Ich ziehe die allerdings auch erst bei Minustemperaturen an, wenn eben kein anderer Handschuh mehr hilft. Da ist es dann auch egal, dass die Handschuhe nicht besonders gefühlsecht sind. Hauptsache, die Finger frieren nicht ab 
Und warmhalten können die Dinger sehr gut. Deswegen bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!  Ich suche Handschuhe für schmale Hände mit langen Fingern. Habe leider nur Modelle gefunden, die entweder so groß waren, dass die Finger gut reingepasst haben oder an der Hand gut passten. Im warmen nicht tragisch aber bei der Kälte stoßen die Finger vorne an und sind nach ner Weile tot...  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## mäcpomm (28. November 2010)

Sind [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Protective-Herren-Fahrradhandschuhe-Waterproof-288009/dp/B002SG79VW/ref=sr_1_47?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1290948687&sr=1-47"]diese[/ame] Protective Handschuhe gemeint?

Neopren müßte mit dünnen Unterziehhandschuhen doch perfekt sein.


----------



## The_Distance (28. November 2010)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Neopren müßte mit dünnen Unterziehhandschuhen doch perfekt sein.



Meiner Meinung nach nicht, da durch das Gummi nun mal gar kein Schweiß mehr nach draußen gelangt.


----------



## killerbandage (28. November 2010)

hi...bin heute morgen auch mit neoprenhandschuhe gefahren, zum testen
meine erfahrung...remscheid 9;30 ..-2 Grad...warm eigepackt, rauf aufs rad...und nach fünf minuten direkt die handschuhe gewechselt   das problem ist einfach das man in den neoprenhandschuhe direkt anfängt zu schwitzen...die feuchtigkeit kann nicht raus und der kalte wind macht den rest....also man bekommt riiiiiichtig kalte finger...ich werd die auf jedenfall diesen oder überhaupt kein winter mehr anziehen ;.)schade die dinger sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## mäcpomm (28. November 2010)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## killerbandage (28. November 2010)

also ich hab winterhandschuhe aus berufsbekleidungsshop...gut, günstig, sehen gut aus..und man hat warme hände und finger...preisleistung nicht zu topen


----------



## StollenbikerRs (28. November 2010)

killerbandage schrieb:


> also ich hab winterhandschuhe aus berufsbekleidungsshop...gut, günstig, sehen gut aus..und man hat warme hände und finger...preisleistung nicht zu topen




Kann diese Handschuhe nur empfehlen  http://shop.blaeser-berufsbekleidun...&k=131&p=produkte_detail&pid=1287&x=0...heute ausprobiert bei -3 grad einfach top


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2010)

Mit den dicken Dingern hat man doch nullkommanull Gefühl für Schaltung und Bremse 
Mir reichen zum Glück auch bei -10° dünne Windstopperhandschuhe.


----------



## StollenbikerRs (28. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit den dicken Dingern hat man doch nullkommanull Gefühl für Schaltung und Bremse
> Mir reichen zum Glück auch bei -10° dünne Windstopperhandschuhe.




Ne eigentlich nicht Bremsen und Schalten kann man gut mit diesen Handschuhen also ich bin zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerbandage (28. November 2010)

habe auch so ähnliche aber vom anderen hersteller...muss auch sagen das die top sind...scheinen aufn foto dicker als die eigentlich sind...ich kann nur jeden zweifler empfehlen die dinger mal zu testen...für kleines geld warme hände mit gefühl zur schaltung und bremse 

fahre zur zeit die beiden von engelbert strauß den ice und ice extreme.... echt top


----------



## pRoPh3t (28. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr von den aktuellen Handschuhen bei Outdoorbroker?

Sind keine Richtigen Winterhandschuhe oder?

Gruß


----------



## oidewuidsau (28. November 2010)

Ich hab welche von SiXSIXONE und zwar den Stormwatch. Langfingerhandschuh für kältere Tage
Strapazierfähige Microfiber Handinnenseite
Dicker Spandura® Handrücken mit isolierender Neopren Polsterung
Material: 45% Syntetisches Leder, 40% Spandex, 10% Neopren, 5% Baumwolle
Leider hab ich kein Bild. Bis jetzt hält der Handschuh super Warm. Bin mal gespannt wenns richtig kalt wird
Ein großer Vorteil er ist nicht so klobig wie ein dicker Winterhandschuh. 
mfg


----------



## Pitti690 (28. November 2010)

Also bis jetzt reichen mir noch die Specialized Enuro Handschuhe http://fahrrad-franzshop.com/Specialized-Enduro-Long-Handschuhe,
Ach bei -5°C und 3 Stunden fahrzeit für mich ausreichend. 
In was andem schwitz ich mich nach 10 Minuten tot 

Muss aber dazusagen, bins gewohnt bei Minustemperaturen ohne Handschue im freien zu schaffen


----------



## Onze80 (28. November 2010)

Schaue mich auch gerade nach guten Winterhandschuhen um und hab diese Kombination aus Außen- und Innenhandschuh ins Auge gefasst:

http://www.terrific.de/Bike-Bekleid...istral-Handschuhe-Windstopper-Soft-Shell.html Gore Mistral Winterhandschuh

http://www.terrific.de/Bike-Bekleidung/Radhandschuhe/Gore-Bikewear-Handschuhe-Under-Gloves.html? Gore Innenhandschuh

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Handschuhen? Und wie fallen Gore Handschuhe größenmäßig aus?

Dachte daran, die Innenhandschuhe eine Nummer kleiner als die Außenhandschuhe zu nehmen, so dass sie a) faltenfrei sitzen und b) sich ein Luftpolster bildet... oder ist das Unsinn?


----------



## RetroRider (28. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit den dicken Dingern hat man doch nullkommanull Gefühl für Schaltung und Bremse
> Mir reichen zum Glück auch bei -10° dünne Windstopperhandschuhe.



Das könnte jetzt aber den falschen Eindruck erwecken, daß "gute" Handschuhe bei weniger Materialdicke die gleiche Wärmeisolation leisten wie "schlechte" dickere Handschuhe. Das stimmt nicht. Egal ob edel und teuer oder preiswert und altmodisch: Für gleiche Wärmedämmung brauchen alle Hersteller die gleiche Dicke.
Und wenn man lange Strecken fährt, eine gestreckte Sitzposition hat und/oder die Hände aus anderen Gründen schwach durchblutet sind, dann braucht man eben klobige Handschuhe, weil´s sonst einfach keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2010)

Ist ja nicht so, daß ich noch keine billigen dicken Handschuhe getestet hätte, Aldi & Co hatten da auch schon einiges zu bieten.
Aber 1.) schwitz ich in den dicken Teilen schnell wenns bergauf geht und dann sind die Teile nass und erst recht kalt, und 2.) finde ich damit kaum die Schalt- und Bremshebel, geschweige denn habe ich Gefühl fürs Schalten. Fühlt sich so an wie eine Bremse mit ordentlich Luft drin und keinem Druckpunkt.
Und deshalb schrieb ich auch, daß mir persönlich die dünnen, hoch atmungsaktiven Windstopper (keine Softshell!!) bei meinen Händen reichen.
Andere fahren dafür 10 Tage Alpencross auf nem Sattel mit dem Komfort eines Ziegelsteins und fühlen sich wohl dabei. Warmen Handschuhe zu finden ist leichter als den passenden Sattel 

Nachteilig finde ich an den dünnen Modellen, daß fast nur noch Produkte mit Waschleder Innenhandfläche angeboten werden. Die hält zwar vielleicht etwas länger, saugt sich aber schnell mit Schweiß voll und hält dann ihn wie Baumwolle.

Ich habe noch ein altes Paar Chiba, so anno 97 gekauft, dort ist auch die Innenhandfläche aus dünnem Windstopper mit außenliegendem dünnen Fleece. Die Teile fühlen sich auch nassgeschwitzt nicht kalt an der Innenhand an, verhält sich halt genauso wie mit Baumwoll T-shirt und Funktionsfaser Trikot.
Auf dem Handrücken bildet sich dann bei den dünnen Handschuhen schnell Tau aus Schweiß, der schön an den Spitzen der Fleecebeschichtung abtrocknen kann, es dampft regelrecht aus den Dingern, aber die Hand ist trocken. 
Sowas kann einfach kein dicker Handschuh leisten, da saugt sich erstmal das Futter voll und dann hängt die Nässe da drin.


----------



## tane (30. November 2010)

killerbandage schrieb:


> hi...bin heute morgen auch mit neoprenhandschuhe gefahren, zum testen
> meine erfahrung...remscheid 9;30 ..-2 Grad...warm eigepackt, rauf aufs rad...und nach fünf minuten direkt die handschuhe gewechselt   das problem ist einfach das man in den neoprenhandschuhe direkt anfängt zu schwitzen...die feuchtigkeit kann nicht raus und der kalte wind macht den rest....also man bekommt riiiiiichtig kalte finger...ich werd die auf jedenfall diesen oder überhaupt kein winter mehr anziehen ;.)schade die dinger sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus



haargenau! noch nie so schlimm & so bald gefroren wie in neoprenhandschuhen!


----------



## TiiM (30. November 2010)

also ich frier mir im winter immer total die hände ab..

heute bei -9° mein kumpel mit dünnen aldi handschuhen..und ich hatte 2 paar dicke an..und hab trotzdem gefroren.
 sind die handschuhe zu empfehlen.?
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/h...dschuhe-lang-handschuhe-lang-waterproof-glove


----------



## teatimetom (30. November 2010)

> The Craft Thermal Split Finger Glove isn't just for those riders with a Lobster fixation. Yes, you might start being called 'ol pinchy' by your riding friends, but the joke is on them. Who cares if you look like a sea food lover's favourite main course, at least you have warm hands! Take that previously amused fellow rider with the cold hands.








hatte ich heute bei -8 grad an +  noch dünne innenhandschuhe = ein traum


----------



## bugxx (30. November 2010)

Ziener Draco GT 
http://www.ziener.com/de/bike/draco-gt.html

Kann ich nur empfehlen! Neige von naturaus auch eher schnell dazu kalte Hände zu bekommen, damit auch heute bei -10 nicht. Schließen auch nach oben hin gut ab, und die Kälte zieht nicht zwischen Jacke und Handschuh rein.


----------



## Chicane (1. Dezember 2010)

Also ich verzweifle so langsam bei der Suche nach warmen Handschuhen  Hatte schon so einige.

Heute -12° und eiskalter Wind.

Losgefahren mit Specialized Radiant (war für 1 Std ok)





Nach 1 Std die Sub Zeros angezogen





Bei der Abfahrt dachte ich meine Finger fallen mir ab. Zeigefinger und Daumen (welche nicht zusammen sind) waren nicht mehr fühlbar.

Nun die Frage, ob es wirklich noch etwas wärmeres als diese beiden gibt oder ob bei mir nichts mehr was nützt?


----------



## mosi1979 (2. Dezember 2010)

Haben die aktuellen Sub Zeros eigentlich auch so ein super schwammiges Gefühl? Bei meinen rutsche ich immer so übelst auf dem Lenker rum dass die eigentlich nur für die abendlichen CC Touren zu gebrauchen sind.
Glaube das ist das schlecht vernähte Innenfutter der Außenhandschuhe.


----------



## Chicane (3. Dezember 2010)

Das ist schwer zu sagen. Die tragen halt extrem dick auf. Den Griff zu umfassen ist das Eine, den Bremshebel zu erreichen das Andere. 

Habe heute zum 2. Mal die Sub Zeros ausprobiert. Und zum 2. Mal total versagt. Innerhalb von 5 min eiskalte Finger. Danach wieder die Radiant angezogen (welche schon leicht verschwitzt waren), 100x besser als die SZ. Die Radiant finde ich okay, tragen nicht zu dick auf und Gefühl ist auch noch da. Dazu (meiner Meinung nach) viel wärmer als die Sub Zero.


----------



## Yossarian (3. Dezember 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Nun die Frage, ob es wirklich noch etwas wärmeres als diese beiden gibt oder ob bei mir nichts mehr was nützt?



Wasserdichte Handschuhe wie diese SubZeros sind bei -10° völliger Quatsch.
Ich nehm da einfach billige, warme Skihandschuhe.


----------



## ecopower (3. Dezember 2010)

Alternativ:
http://www.alpentourer.de/shop/griffheizung/griffheizung.html

und dazu:
http://neuerdings.com/2008/10/06/brookstone-handschuhe-nur-fuer-echte-frostbeulen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (3. Dezember 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Also ich verzweifle so langsam bei der Suche nach warmen Handschuhen  Hatte schon so einige.
> 
> Heute -12° und eiskalter Wind.
> 
> ...



habe leider auch solche finger! das einzige was nützt sind lenkerstulpen! tw. kannst du da sogar in relativ dünnen handschuhen fahren & hast trotzdem warme finger. riesennachteil: bei einem sturz reißt man die (untere) hand instinktiv zur seite weg um sich abzustützen, & da ist die stulpe im weg & man knallt auf schulter & evtl. kopf. ein kompromiss ist an kniffligeeren stellen die stulpen etwas in die lenkermitte zu schieben - dann wärmen sie natürlich nicht!
selbstgemacht aus 2 ärmeln eines ledermantels mit lammfellfutter schaun sie aus wie am foto - temperaturmäßig die lösung, so kalt kanns garnicht sein (wie gesagt: ich gehöre zur "unter-plus10°C-schon-warme-windstopperhandschuhe-fraktion")


----------



## Yossarian (3. Dezember 2010)

schick


----------



## tane (3. Dezember 2010)

warm!
profiversion:
http://cgi.ebay.ch/2x-Lenkerstulpen-1x-Top-Case-Koffer-18L-Roller-Fahrrad-/120521506800


----------



## warpax (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Inferno Gloves bestellt und bin vom ersten Eindruck ein wenig enttäuscht. Hab sie im Alltag draußen getragen und relativ schnell kroch vom kleinen Finger aus die Kälte auch über die anderen Finger. Hab die Hände aber natürlich auch nciht bewegt. Dafür gab es aber auch keinen Fahrtwind.


----------



## killerbandage (4. Dezember 2010)

noch einer der echt klasse ist...klc ice grip...einfach googeln


----------



## trailblitz (4. Dezember 2010)

klc ice grip...  hab ich heute im Baumark gekauft, 6,95â¬ und bei -5Â° ausprobiert ...
-> geht so...  fÃ¼rn Preis ok, aber nicht fÃ¼r > 30Min 

und warum?
-> Ist mit 40g Thinsulate isoliert, genau wie der Handschuh meines juniors (10J)...

Keine Ergonomie, Gummihand innen, nicht vorgeformt, klobig, 
nicht wirklich winddicht...

->  auch keine LÃ¶sung (da wÃ¤ren die ganzen Handschuhprofifirmen ja wohl auch echt blÃ¶d, wenn das so billig hinzubekommen

-> werde ich zur Gartenarbeit im Winter weiterverwenden


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Dezember 2010)

oneal winter gloves nix mehr anderes, seit 2 jahren,warm,winddicht und warm


----------



## Pitti690 (4. Dezember 2010)

-10°C heut und 3 Stunden Fahrzeit und immer noch mit denn Specialized Enduro Handschuhenhttp://www.bike24.net/p112937.html  unterwegs  
Ihr solltet vielleicht mal ne weile, im Winter aufen Bau Stahlteile montieren(ohne Handschuhe), das härtet ab


----------



## killerbandage (4. Dezember 2010)

sorry ich fahr den auf touren von 2 bis 3 stunden und hab warme hÃ¤nde 
nun jeder hat ein anderes kÃ¤lteempfinden...zum glÃ¼ck  einfach testen und dann selbst ne meinung bilden 





trailblitz schrieb:


> klc ice grip...  hab ich heute im Baumark gekauft, 6,95â¬ und bei -5Â° ausprobiert ...
> -> geht so...  fÃ¼rn Preis ok, aber nicht fÃ¼r > 30Min
> 
> und warum?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (5. Dezember 2010)

Fährt eigentlich jemand mit den Sugoi firewall z ?

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...Firewall-Z-Handschuhe-black-Winter-10-11.html

Erfahrungen?


----------



## tane (5. Dezember 2010)

für die eisfinger-fraktion reicht auch der nicht...
der zeigefinger ist ein wenige zu "krumm" genäht & auch etwas zu kurz man steht vorne an (größte größe), bei längerem bremsen bei minusgraden ist mein zeigefinger bald eisig. bei minus 10° reicht er sowieso nur beim bergauffahren (langsam)
trotzdem ist er von meinen vielen handschuhen noch "der beste"


----------



## Chicane (5. Dezember 2010)

Bei Real gibt es aktuell beheizbare Handschuhe für 30 Euro (gab es anscheinend letzten Winter auch schon).

Angeblich soll die Heizung in einem seperaten Innenhandschuh sein und die Heizdrähte bis zu jeder Fingerspitze reichen.

Werde die mir mal zum Testen zulegen. Allerdings 4 Mignons pro Hand  Aber solange die was taugen... und bisschen basteln kann man ja auch noch


----------



## RagazziFully (13. Dezember 2010)

Welche Handschuhe halten denn erfahrungsgemÃ¤ss auch bei Leuten mit eher kalten und schlecht durchbluteten HÃ¤nden warm genug um es bei -10Â° dauerhaft auf dem Bike auszuhalten? Gibt es sowas Ã¼berhaupt?

Ich habe Roeckl Windstopper 5-Finger Winterhandschuhe, und ab 0Â° C abwÃ¤rts sind meine HÃ¤nde nach 20 Minuten tot.. unertrÃ¤glich... Die Roeckl sind aber auch zu dÃ¼nn, das kann gar nicht funktionieren..

Hab keine Lust nochmal 60â¬ fÃ¼r Sugoi Firewall oder Pearl Izumi Lobster o.Ã¤. in den Sand zu setzen, denn vermutlich frieren mir da auch die Flossen ab, nur halt 15 min. spÃ¤ter oder so..

Vielleicht bringt es ja der Craft Thermal Split + Innenhandschuhe...


----------



## Papas_Liebster (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi, also ich hab Seal Skins Handschuhe. "All weather biking glove" heissen die glaub ich. Die halten meine Hände ziemlich gut warm. Sind auch nicht aus Windstopper sondern 3 lagig, und die mittlere Lage ist wasser- und winddicht. Und wenn man da noch Innenhandschuhe drunterzieht müsste man eigentlich für alles gewappnet sein.
Die gabs bei uns sogar im Kaufhof, kannst du dir ja mal angucken.


----------



## RagazziFully (14. Dezember 2010)

Über den "all weather glove" habe ich gelesen dass er zu kalt sei wenn`s richtig kalt ist, mach einer friert damit sehr schnell. also ich dann ganz bestimmt!

Kennt einer den SealSkinz Extra Cold Weather Cycle Glove ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woltemd (15. Dezember 2010)

@RagazziFully, habe die genannten Seal Skinz seit 2 Wochen. Bei -5°C noch mollig warme Hände, um die 0°C schon leicht schwitzig. Kaufgrund war u. a. "water proofed" und die, bei mir, gute Passform (bei anderen Handschuhen waren die Finger zu lang. Ich habe 60 bezahlt (BOC), somit nicht wirklich ein Sonderangebot.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## mäcpomm (15. Dezember 2010)

Mir wurden e.s. Winterhandschuhe Ice Extreme von engelbert und Strauss emphohlen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Handschuhen? 
Ich brauche sie vornehmlich für die Fahrt zur Arbeit (Radweg und Straße).


----------



## RedEyeFox (15. Dezember 2010)

Heyho ihr Lieben!
Ich will mir zu Weihnachten ein paar neue Handschuhe gönnen.
Nach langem Stöbern bin ich nun auf die Craft Thermal Split-Finger gestoßen....
jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage: wie fährt es sich denn mit nur "3 Fingern" ...
warm sollten sie ja schon sein da die finger sich gegenseitig wärmen können^^

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Teilen gemacht? sind sie die 50 Gyros wert?

Lg Der Fuchs mit den roten Augen


----------



## RedEyeFox (15. Dezember 2010)

okay habe eben den Post von teatimetom gelesen, scheinen ja echt nit schlecht zu sein...ist jemand anderer Meinung?


----------



## pdm82 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Fox Antifreeze?

Finde die von der Optik gut aber bin noch nicht auf richtig aussagekräftige Test gestoßen.


----------



## tane (15. Dezember 2010)

für die eisfinger-fraktion helfen NUR lenkerstulpen wie
http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=...e=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0&tx=111&ty=100


----------



## RedEyeFox (15. Dezember 2010)

das mädel wär mir lieber


----------



## Titanwade (15. Dezember 2010)

Papas_Liebster schrieb:


> Hi, also ich hab Seal Skins Handschuhe. "All weather biking glove" heissen die glaub ich. Die halten meine Hände ziemlich gut warm. Sind auch nicht aus Windstopper sondern 3 lagig, und die mittlere Lage ist wasser- und winddicht. .



Wegen diesen bin ich hier im Fred. Gestern bei -3° sind mir fast die Finger abgefallen.  Bis ca. 5° und bei Regen sind die prima.


----------



## RagazziFully (16. Dezember 2010)

Teilweise ein Witz was einem für viel Geld als Bike-Winterhandschuhe angeboten wird. In meinen wurde es teilweise schon beim Spazieren gehen ohne Fahrtwind zu kalt..

Da sind diese dicken Billighandschuhe vom Aldi-Grabbeltisch 3x besser...


----------



## grothauu (16. Dezember 2010)

Zieht doch ordentliche Skihandschuhe an, die sind einfach besser, als das überteuerte Bikerzeug. Diesen Klamottenkult in der Bikeszene finde ich echt peinlich...
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es gibt einfach keinen Handschuh auf dieser Welt,welcher für den Winter und Biken(mehr wie eine Stunde) geeignet ist!!Die beste Erfahrung habe ich bisher mit einem Roeckl (Gore Tex) gemacht, welcher mir aber leider bei einem Sturz, auf Asphalt, kaputt gegangen ist
Danach kam Softshell Gore Wind Stopper; ist ok bei trockenem und kühlem Wetter aber sobald es etwas feucht ist oder weniger wie 0 Grad hat taugt Er auch nix.Deshalb hab ich wieder einen Gore Tex gekauft.
Ich fass mich jetzt aber mal kurz zu diesem Thema:

Wasserdicht ist im Winter Pflicht   Reimt sich sogar!!

Habe nun diesen http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26268,den konnte ich aber bisher nicht testen außer auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt!Hauptsache Wasserdicht und ein eingiger maßen gutes Griffgefühl.



Gruß


----------



## fluxkatze (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Ich kaufte mir letzten Winter von Spezialized den Subzero Glove. Kostet in Deutschland ca. 50Euro. Dieser Handschuh ist zweiteilig und der Innenhandschuh alleine kann bis ca. 10 Grad getragen werden.Ist das beste was ich je als Winterhandschuh gekauft habe.


----------



## Chicane (16. Dezember 2010)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Teilweise ein Witz was einem für viel Geld als Bike-Winterhandschuhe angeboten wird. In meinen wurde es teilweise schon beim Spazieren gehen ohne Fahrtwind zu kalt..
> 
> Da sind diese dicken Billighandschuhe vom Aldi-Grabbeltisch 3x besser...



Genau so sieht es aus. Was man schon für Geld in Handschuhe investiert hat, die nicht mal ansatzweise 5-10 Euro Discounterhandschuhen das Wasser reichen konnten.


@ fluxkatze
So unterschiedlich ist das. Meine Subzero taugten (zumindest für mich) null. Dagegen bin ich mit meinen Specialized Radiant sehr zufrieden, bis -5° (+- je nach Wetterlage). Nur zum Schluss wird es etwas kühler weil man doch etwas schwitzt. Aber nie so schlimm wie mit den Subzero.


----------



## Tall1969 (17. Dezember 2010)

Gute Erfahrungen hab ich damit gemacht, die Hände vor dem Anziehen der Handschuhe zu wärmen. Einfach warm die Hände waschen, abtrocknen (nona) und rein. Damit hält die Wärme auch bei weniger guten Handschuhen besser.

Weniger gut finde ich zwei Modelle von Roeckle die ich habe, trotz Windstopper und Trallala...
Die vom Aldi (Hofer) sind da auch nicht besser, aber immerhin wesentlich billiger...

Skihandschuhe fallen für mich aus, da diese doch recht steif und dick sind, von den anderen Eigenschaften aber voll ok. 

Fahre öfter diese Arbeitshandschuhe . Die tragen nicht dick auf und sind von der Isolation her super. Nicht ganz so toll ist, dass sie bei Nässe eine Nullnummer sind und das der "Bund" recht kurz ist. Aber für den Preis kann ich das locker verschmerzen


----------



## Tintera (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Gefrierhaushandschuhen gemacht...einfach mal nach "Gefrierhausbekleidung" googlen


----------



## TiiM (17. Dezember 2010)

von 8 bis -15° is er angegeben..und gut aussehen tut er auch..wär doch was.

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/mavic-club-glove-black/230722.html


----------



## nailz (17. Dezember 2010)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Fahre öfter diese Arbeitshandschuhe . Die tragen nicht dick auf und sind von der Isolation her super. Nicht ganz so toll ist, dass sie bei Nässe eine Nullnummer sind und das der "Bund" recht kurz ist. Aber für den Preis kann ich das locker verschmerzen



Mist, zu spät.... aber das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Habe mir diese Handschuhe zum Toppreis einfach mal mitbestellt und gerade eben bei -4°C getestet.
Innen super flauschig und gute Isolation. Nach >1 1/2 Std keine kalten Finger  
Allerdings sollte man die Ärmelbündchen der Jacke eng anliegend darüberziehen, da, wie o.g., der Bund recht kurz ausfällt
Die Finger sind leicht vorgekrümmt und die Innefläche aus Leder ist recht griffig
Design ist auch neutral

Morgen müssen sie nochmal ran...........


----------



## DomXC (17. Dezember 2010)

Fahre derzeit mit Aldi-Softshell-Handschuhen, die gab es dort kurzzeitig im September. FÃ¼r 4â¬ hatte ich die einfach mal mitgenommen.
Zu meiner Ãberraschung taugen die sogar bei den aktuellen Temperaturen, warm genug, PaÃform ist halbwegs ok, wasserabweisend, winddicht und sogar einigermaÃen atmungsaktiv, zumindest schwitze ich nicht.
Verarbeitungstechnisch sicher nicht mit Markenware zu vergleichen, aber im Gegensatz zur Jacke aus der gleichen Serie, die ich nach 1x fahren verschenkt habe, sind die Dinger echt brauchbar.


----------



## Onze80 (18. Dezember 2010)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Teilweise ein Witz was einem für viel Geld als Bike-Winterhandschuhe angeboten wird. In meinen wurde es teilweise schon beim Spazieren gehen ohne Fahrtwind zu kalt..
> 
> Da sind diese dicken Billighandschuhe vom Aldi-Grabbeltisch 3x besser...



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch machen müssen! Neulich für 40 Gore Mistral Handschuhe + 20 Innenhandschuhe gekauft... bei -5°C nach 10min nur noch Schmerzen in den Fingerspitzen...
Fazit: Die Aldi Handschuhe müssen wieder her halten, auch wenn sich nach denen irgendwann ziemlich viel Feuchtigkeit ansammelt allemal besser als die teuren!
Meine Snowboard-Handschuhe find ich leider nicht mehr, die wären wohl optimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (18. Dezember 2010)

nailz schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät.... aber das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Habe mir diese Handschuhe zum Toppreis einfach mal mitbestellt und gerade eben bei -4°C getestet.
> Innen super flauschig und gute Isolation. Nach >1 1/2 Std keine kalten Finger
> Allerdings sollte man die Ärmelbündchen der Jacke eng anliegend darüberziehen, da, wie o.g., der Bund recht kurz ausfällt
> Die Finger sind leicht vorgekrümmt und die Innefläche aus Leder ist recht griffig
> ...



Jo stimmt, die sind leicht vorgekrümmt... 
Wegen des kurzen Bündchens (was fürn Wort) ist mir eben diese Idee gekommen. 

So gleich gehts in der Baumeister-Adjustierung bei Schneefall und -7 Grad auf den Haushügel...


----------



## cirujano (18. Dezember 2010)

Für alle die immer kalte Hände haben, gibt es nur diesen:

Hestra Army Leather Heli Ski

Fahre ich seit zwei Wintern bei Temperaturen bis -10 mit widrigsten Bedingungen wie z.B. eisigem Ostwind. Habe bisher zu viele Handschuhe auch inkl. Heizung ausprobiert, war alles rausgeworfenes Geld. Hestra Handschuhe sind für mich definitiv die besten und jeden Cent wert.


----------



## TOM4 (18. Dezember 2010)

fluxkatze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich kaufte mir letzten Winter von Spezialized den Subzero Glove. Kostet in Deutschland ca. 50Euro. Dieser Handschuh ist zweiteilig und der Innenhandschuh alleine kann bis ca. 10 Grad getragen werden.Ist das beste was ich je als Winterhandschuh gekauft habe.


 

genau die hab ich mir jetzt auch mal bestellt! ich find diese zweigeteilten hanschuhe perfekt, denn so kann ich beim bergauffahren nur die innenhandschuhe anziehen und beim abfahren dann die aussenhandschuhe drüberziehen! bin gespannt wie sie sich schlagen?


----------



## killerbandage (18. Dezember 2010)

das ist mein reden....handschuhe vom berufsbekleidungsshop..fahre auch handschuhe von engelbert strauß....fürn winter echt top...und wem es immer noch zu kalt ist.....soll es ja geben ..dann noch bitte dünne laufhandschuhe drunter...zusammen ne super kombi für unter 10 


----------



## mäcpomm (18. Dezember 2010)

Welche??? Die hier?


----------



## killerbandage (18. Dezember 2010)

also die gehen ohne unterhandschuhe....die sind nicht zu topen
meine die thinsulate für 4,90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (18. Dezember 2010)

grothauu schrieb:


> Zieht doch ordentliche Skihandschuhe an, die sind einfach besser, als das überteuerte Bikerzeug. Diesen Klamottenkult in der Bikeszene finde ich echt peinlich...
> Uli



Das finde ich auch witzig. Sowohl Aldisachen als auch Schicki-Micki-Sachen verkaufen sich blendend. Aber brauchbare Produkte mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis will Keiner haben.  Irgendwie neigen die meisten hier zu Extremen.

Hier nochmal meine Empfehlungen: Bei nasskaltem Wetter FerdyF. ColdWorker (etwas besser als O´Neal Wintergloves, die ich ebenfalls ausgiebig getestet habe), bei klirrender Kälte 15 Jahre alte 10Mark-Skihandschuhe aus´m Karstadt (vergleichbar mit Pearl Izumi AmFib).


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Dezember 2010)

ich habe die Gore Countdown Handschuhe (Goretex), gestern 2h bei bis -5° kein Problem, angenehmes Klima. Erst als wir Pause machten und auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt nen Glühwein tranken, wurden die Finger plötzlich eisekalt (mangels Bewegung und natürlich waren die Handschuhe innen etwas feucht). 
Das nächste Mal nehme ich einfach ein zweites Paar im Rucksack mit...


----------



## jengo78 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gestern 2 Stunden im Schnee verbracht mit den Gore Countdown 3!!
Perfekt,trotz Schneeballschlacht keine kalten oder nassen Finger bekommen.
Jetzt bin ich nur mal gespannt,wie Sie sich auf dem Fahrrad schlagen werden
Denke zum Uphill ein paar Sofshell und zum anschließenden Downhill die GoreTex sind die perfekte Mischung!!


----------



## Sky chief (19. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe auch lange gesucht und überlegt... zunächst mal: die Aldi Dinger sind bei unter +6° absolut nich mehr zu gebrauchen, Stichwort: Eiszapfen.

Habe mir dann die Pearl Izumi Barrier Gloves geholt:

http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/c...men/ride/accessories/0.-productCode-8818.html

und zwar hier:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bekleidun...Pearl-Izumi-Barrier-Glove::2068.html?refID=gb

Die sind hier mal grad 20 Scheine günstiger als normal.

War unsicher, weil sie keine Gelpolster haben. Aber nach 3 Testfahrten (1 - 2 Std.) zwischen 0° und -6°C und auch dichtem Schneefall muss ich sagen, dass sie Isolationstechnisch schon was können. Wenn - am Anfang - meine Finger kalt wurden, hab ich sie 10 min aus den Fingerhüllen eingezogen. Als sie wieder warm waren wieder reingesteckt und sind nicht mehr kalt geworden. Die Handschuhe sind wasserdicht, Atmungsaktivität ist auch akzeptabel (keine Suppe im Handschuh, nur was feucht). Feingefühl ist auch ziemlich gut, weil die Fütterung eigentlich nur an der Oberseite vorhanden ist, die Innenhand ist recht dünn. Zur Überraschung reicht das anscheinend, weil Wind und Kälte hauptsächlich von vorne/außen auftreffen. Bisher habe ich aber noch keine langen (Ab-)Fahrten getestet.


----------



## nrgmac (19. Dezember 2010)

killerbandage schrieb:


> also die gehen ohne unterhandschuhe....die sind nicht zu topen
> meine die thinsulate für 4,90



Ich denke die hier:

http://berufsbekleidung.engelbert-s.../handschuhe/stoff/montage-handschuhe-ice.html

Habe ich auch im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.....


----------



## RetroRider (19. Dezember 2010)

Sky chief schrieb:


> [...]
> War unsicher, weil sie keine Gelpolster haben. [...]



In einer der letzten Bike-TV Sendungen haben die Tester bemängelt, die Schaumgummi-Lenkergriffe seien zu weich. Ich find´s umgekehrt viel besser: Weiche Griffe, und dafür eine robuste Innenhand ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## Sky chief (20. Dezember 2010)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...Ich find´s umgekehrt viel besser: Weiche Griffe, und dafür eine robuste Innenhand ohne Schnickschnack.



Da geb ich Dir allerdings recht...


----------



## jan_hl (20. Dezember 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> @ fluxkatze
> So unterschiedlich ist das. Meine Subzero taugten (zumindest für mich) null.





TOM4 schrieb:


> genau die hab ich mir jetzt auch mal bestellt! ich find diese zweigeteilten hanschuhe perfekt, denn so kann ich beim bergauffahren nur die innenhandschuhe anziehen und beim abfahren dann die aussenhandschuhe drüberziehen! bin gespannt wie sie sich schlagen?


Du wirst dich ärgern für die Dinger Geld ausgegeben zu haben. Ich habe meine seit 4 Wochen und seitdem frieren mir morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit regelmäßig die Hände. Bis 0 Grad ist ok, aber darunter wirds es recht schnell kalt. 

Dazu kommt dann noch, dass der Innenhandschuh sehr anfällig ist, vor allem wenn er in Kontakt mit Klettverschlüssen kommt.

Das einzig positive ist, dass der Handschuh zweigeteilt ist, das ist sehr praktisch wenn man z.B. das Fahrradschloss bedienen will.

edit: Ich hab die alte Version mit den 5 Fingern, nicht die neue mit den drei Fingern.


----------



## Loftone (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir kurz bevor es kürzlich winterlich wurde die 
*Campagnolo waterproof Winterhandschuhe* geholt und kann sie nur bedingt weiter empfehlen. 
Die Hauptproblematik besteht bei denen in zweierlei Hinsicht:
Die Spanne an Aussentemperaturen kann ich auf -3 bis +1 angeben, wo dieser Handschuh seine Wirkung auch bei windigen Wetter dauerhaft erfüllt. Der Hauptnachteil liegt aber ganz klar in der mangelhaften Ableitung vom eigenem Schweiss, sprich schon nach kurzer Zeit schwimmt man in denen. Obwohl die Isolierung dennoch die Händchen warm hält, so ist es doch nen ekeliges Gefühl im eigenen Saft zu baden.
Zieht man diese zwischenzeitlich aus, so dauert es mindestens 24h Stunden bevor der Innenbereich des Handschuhs von allein wieder getrocknet ist.

Es ist ein dünner Handschuh im Vergleich zu anderen Winterhandschuhen,der hochwertig verarbeitet ist und auch nach mehrer Stürzen noch neuwertig ausschaut.
Selbst Schneeball-Schlachten führen nicht zum auskühlen oder zum merklichen eindringen von Wasser. Ab -1 schafft es aber der Windchill-Effekt während der Fahrt ab und zu die kleinen Finger und Ringfinger zum auskühlen zu bringen, die aber auch wieder auftauen können. Bei Aussentemperaturen von -4 bis -6  merkt man schon nach 20minuten das nun frieren angesagt ist. Alles über +1 Grad verursacht den Sauna-Modus inkl Schweissbad in Rekordzeit. 

Ebenfalls nachteilig, wer mit kalten Händchen "einsteigt" konserviert diesen Umstand für eine Weile. Angesichts des Preises und seiner Merkmale würde ich mir diesen Handschuh mit Sicherheit nicht mehr kaufen, aber geil sieht der schon aus und wenn man kein Sport damit treibt ( quasi zweckentfremdet ) ist es ne Wonne


----------



## RagazziFully (21. Dezember 2010)

Besitzt jemand das Assos Winter Glove System?







Wurde mir von einem Rennrad fahrenden Kollegen und im Radladen als das Ultimativum angepriesen, wobei ich i.d.R. keinen Pfifferling drauf gebe was irgendwelche VerkÃ¤ufer erzÃ¤hlen..

Leider ist die Optik so Rennrad-Styler tuntenmÃ¤ssig, und auch anfassen/anprobieren hat mich jetzt nicht soooo umgehauen dass ich dafÃ¼r unbedingt astronomische 136â¬ auf den Tisch legen wollte... Auch wenn Assos mit das beste ist was es gibt (Hosen/Sitzpolster), die Preise sind fÃ¼r mich schwer zu rechtfertigen..

Winterhandschuhe kaufen ist echt so'n Ding, man weiss erst hinterher ob's taugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Distance (21. Dezember 2010)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Besitzt jemand das Assos Winter Glove System?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


The_Distance schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die "Assos earlyWinter"  gegönnt. Nach vielen Jahren winterlicher Eishände in Gore-Modellen,  Fox-Thermalpaws mit Innenhandschuhen und einem Shimano Winterhandschuh  war es mir die Investition einfach Wert.
> 
> Bisher habe ich jetzt 2 Touren bei -2°C bis -4°C für jeweils ca 3h damit  hinter mir und bin absolut begeistert. Wenn ich Zuhause ankomme sind  sogar meine Finger (auch der Kleine!) noch richtig warm. Dabei sind die  Dinger so dünn das ich beim ersten mal anprobieren schon dachte das es  damit eigentlich nix gescheites werden kann. Allerdings hat das den  riesigen Vorteil das man damit immmer noch eine sehr gute Kontrolle über  den Lenker hat.
> 
> ...


Es ist jetzt genau ein Jahr später, der Winter hat wieder begonnen, die letzten Ausfahrten fanden bei ca. -3 bis -5°C über 2-3h statt und ich kann mich nur nochmal selbst bestätigen! Mir reichen dafür ganz locker die "early Winter" mit den "inner Gloves": alles bleibt bis zum Schluss warm. Mit den dicken Überhandschuhen würde ich darin nur noch mehr schwitzen. ich finde Assos sonst total überteuert und habe dementsprechend auch sonst kein Kleidungsstück von denen, aber diese Kombination ist mir das Geld (die "kleine Kombi" so ca. 80-90) echt Wert.


----------



## RagazziFully (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin gestern Nacht bei -5 Grad oder so eine kurze Runde durch die City gefahren in meinen neuen Winter-/Skihandschuhen von Marmot. Die Dinger sind winddicht, wasserdicht, dick gefüttert und sehr gut verarbeitet. Angegeben bis -9 Grad.






Was soll ich sagen... nach 20 min. wurde es verdammt kühl in den Fingerspitzen. Dann habe ich zufällig jemanden getroffen, bin abgestiegen und hab mein Bike noch ca. 15 min bis nach Hause geschoben.

Da war mir schon so kalt dass Mittel- und Zeigefinger anfingen weh zu tun und zu kribbeln..

Vermutlich ist es illusorisch zu glauben das irgend welche anderen Handschuhe meine Hände dauerhaft warm halten auf dem Rad, ich denke das ist physikalisch unmöglich bei schlecht durchbluteten und kalten Händen..

Ärgerlich... Ich habe frei, mein neues Bike ist fertig aber ich halte es nicht aus im Sattel..


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2010)

L e n k e r s t u l p e n!!!


----------



## RagazziFully (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja.. Vermutlich muss ich meine Eitelkeit überwinden und mit lächerlichen Lenkerstulpen fahren..


----------



## Lars-1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann die Fox Antifreeze sehr empfehlen.

Super griffig, sehr warm, wasserdicht und nicht extrem teuer.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...tifreeze-Handschuhe::23627.html?refID=froogle

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## raccoon78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wer die ultimativen Fingerwärmer sucht, dem kann ich 

Roeckl Extra Warm Gore Tex Vallon ans Herz legen.

Die sind Hammer die Teile, getestet habe ich sie erst bis -7° da waren sie allerdings noch mehr wie warm. Ich vermute mal 10° mehr packen die auch noch ohne Probleme. Nachdem ich etliche Modelle im Laden anprobiert hatte und sie jetzt schon einige male unterwegs "genossen" habe, will ich sie nicht mehr hergeben. 
Der Preis ist zwar heftig, aber sie sind jeden cent wert.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Trimalaya (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir für diese Saison ein paar Gore Bike Wear Phantom II gekauft und ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht . 
Zum einen halten die Teile nicht sonderlich warm, unter -5°C wird es ganz schön kalt- zum anderen ist die Qualität sehr schlecht! Die Nähte haben nach vier Wochen begonnen sich aufzulösen. Außerdem ist zu viel Luft zwischen Innen- und Außenlage so dass man kaum vernünftig schalten kann.
Vorher hatte ich ein Paar ROECKL REUTE (mit Windstopper & Softshell) - diese waren wesentlich wärmer (-10° und kälter) und viel angenehmer zu tragen -vor allem beim Biken. Seitens Qualität haben die ROECKL wenigstens zwei komplette Winter bei täglichen Bikeeinsatz verkraftet.  
Einziger Vorteil bei den PHANTOM II ist(war) die vollständig rutschfeste Innenhand.


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2010)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ja.. Vermutlich muss ich meine Eitelkeit überwinden und mit lächerlichen Lenkerstulpen fahren..



stylepreise gibts natürlich keine für die LS...aber fürs zu-hause-bleiben auch net!


----------



## mäcpomm (22. Dezember 2010)

War heute kurz davor mir ein paar Skihandschuhe zu kaufen. Die Dinger machten einen richtig fetten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twentyfirst (23. Dezember 2010)

Finde die Sealskinz Handschuhe sehr interessant. In England sind sie auch recht günstig:

http://www.sealskinz.com/active-range/cycling


----------



## RetroRider (23. Dezember 2010)

Trimalaya schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für diese Saison ein paar Gore Bike Wear Phantom II gekauft und ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht .
> [...]



Die auserlesenen Qualitäten können nur von echten Bikern gespürt werden.


----------



## Deleted 175826 (24. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand verraten, wo ich die Ziener Draco GT Handschuhe bestellen kann? Ich finde zum Verrecken keinen Onlineshop der die anbietet...

Gruss und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## xb39 (28. Dezember 2010)

Twentyfirst schrieb:


> Finde die Sealskinz Handschuhe sehr interessant. In England sind sie auch recht günstig:
> 
> http://www.sealskinz.com/active-range/cycling



Hi,
ich habe mir diese hier mal bestellt (über ebay UK):
http://www.sealskinz.com/gloves/winter-cycle-gloves-with-gel

Werde berichten.

Gruss
xb39


----------



## Bernhard3 (28. Dezember 2010)

und ich habe mir diese bestellt
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k502/a40196/tool-iv-plus-handschuh-camouflage-black.html?mfid=454

werde auch berichten


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch lange rumprobiert. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit einer ganz einfachen Kombi gemacht:

Dünne Laufhandschuhe von Nike (o.ä.) aus Fleece als erste Schicht (die leg ich vor der Fahrt auf die Heizung)
und darüber einen weiten dicken und wattierten Skihandschuh.

Das Zwiebelprinzip macht auch bei den Händen Sinn. Bin damit schon von 0 bis -8° gefahren. Reicht für 2 Stunden.

Vorteil: preisgünstig.

Hab noch parallel dazu wintergloves von Craft "Sibirian"..die sind okay bis 0°...können aber keine Feuchtigkeit ab:
http://www.craft-sports.de/damen/kategorien/accessoires/craft-192168-siberian-bike-glove-black.html
Von denen bin ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht obwohl sie "Testsieger" sind...BikeBravo halt. ;-)


p.s.: sowas könnte auch lustig sein..beheizbar mit 12 Volt:
http://www.gerbing.eu/Products/Gloves/HeatedGloveLiner/tabid/105/Default.aspx

))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corax1975 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich fahre seit zwei Wintern mit dem "Sub Zero" von Specialized!
http://www.bike24.net/p17122.html

Dieser hat auch zwei Schichten an Handschuhen. die man zusammen oder einzel tragen kann. Das ist der erste Winterhandschuh, bei dem ich keine kalten Hände bekomme und genügend Bewegungsfreiheit beim Schalten, greifen und bremsen habe.

Gruß


----------



## Jürgen .S (29. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein Tipp !  Fahre auch bei -8 Grad !!  mit Pearl Izumi Windstopper einfach Genial ........


www.brand-riders.de


----------



## thetourist (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe von ALTURA die Night Vision Handschuhe. Da ist der Innenhandschuh und der äussere Wasserdichte. Sind vielleicht ein wenig klobig, halten aber gut warm und sind wasserdicht. Die Verarbeitung könnte besser sein und der Stulpen ein wenig kleiner, mit dem Jackenabschluss gibts da manchmal Probleme. 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/altura-night-vision-waterproof-winter-cycling-gloves/


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin den letzten Winter mit den Specialized Subzero gut über die Runden gekommen, auch bei Temperaturen unter -10°

Allerdings scheint es mit der dauerhaften Wasserdichtigkeit nicht so gut bestellt zu sein... diesen Winter kommt jedenfalls schon Feuchtigkeit rein, wenn man mal die Flossen in den Schnee steckt, und dann wird's kalt 

Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt die Gore Radiator 
http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/PROD_GRADIT?landingid=1208436857757A
gekauft und bin sehr begeistert!
Die kann ich immer noch "einzeln" tragen, wenn ich bei den Subzero schon längst die Unterhandschuhe brauche. Die Wärmeisolierung scheint also um einiges besser zu sein.


----------



## Creeping Death (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin zwar mit meinen Handschuhen zufrieden, aber bei all dieser Problematik mit kalten Fingern, trotz dicker Handschuhe frage ich mich, ob es denn keine beheizbaren Lenkergriffe gibt? Wäre doch nicht schwer sowas herzustellen und den Akku einfach in die Lenkeröffnung zu schieben, oder?


----------



## chantre72 (29. Dezember 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich fahre seit zwei Wintern mit dem "Sub Zero" von Specialized!
> http://www.bike24.net/p17122.html
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab die letzten Jahre recihlich Handschuhe ausprobiert. Immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis: KALTE FLOSSEN!

Die Speci sind angenehm warm und die Verarbeitung macht einen guten Eindruck. Bin bisher 100% zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gletchi (29. Dezember 2010)

Definitiv: Rockl Villafranca
Unglaublich gute passform, 2. Haut(hatte nach einem Winterhandschuh gesucht, der wie eine 2. Haut ist, viele zu steif)
Das Bündchen ist einfach toll und von hoher Qualität.Allgemein kann man sagen, das die Materialqualität sehr gut ist/überdurchschnittlich.
Sehr stylisch, warm auf alle Fälle.
Einzig bemängeln würde ich 1-2 Nähte.(Windstopper Schild recht schnell lose), restlichen Nähte ziemlich gut, 

Der beste Handschuh


----------



## Bernhard3 (30. Dezember 2010)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> und ich habe mir diese bestellt
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k502/a40196/tool-iv-plus-handschuh-camouflage-black.html?mfid=454
> 
> werde auch berichten


Heute sind sie gekommen und gleich ausprobiert 
Fahrzeit 2,5Std. bei -5 Grad, eine längere Abfahrt 3km bis 50kmh war auch dabei.
Ich hatte keine mollig warme Hände aber auch keine kalten, war genau richtig die Temperatur, posetiv war das ich keine feuchte oder naße Hände hatte auch nicht nach 2,5 Std.
Machte nach 90min, eine Pause und habe sie ausgezogen und nicht unter die Jacke gesteckt sondern auf den Schnee gelegt, danach waren die Finger eiskalt,brauchte dann so 15min beim fahren bis ich wieder einigermaßen leicht warme Hände hatte.
Für den Preis top Handschuhe


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute die Röckl Reute (mit Gore Windstopper) gekauft 
für 35 EUR. 

Bisher hatte ich nur relativ alte Handschuhe von Aldi, die zwar für den damaligen Preis sehr gut sind, allerdings hatte ich kürzlich bei -8 Grad ziemlich kalte Finger.

Die Röckl Reute sind zwar nicht wasserdicht, werde sie daher werde ich sie noch imprägnieren.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Roeckl-Function-Windstopper-Handschuhe-schwarz/dp/B0049HQ0SQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1294056881&sr=8-7"]Roeckl Top Function Gore Windstopper Reute Handschuhe schwarz Winter 10/: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## pdm82 (3. Januar 2011)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Fox Antifreeze sehr empfehlen.
> 
> Super griffig, sehr warm, wasserdicht und nicht extrem teuer.



Kann mich da nur anschließen. Habe die Teile seit Weihnachten im Einsatz. Auch top zum Rodeln und die anschließende Schneeballschlacht einsetzbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redeko21 (4. Januar 2011)

Habe mir zu Weihnachten die GONSO Winterhandschuhe RIP STOP schenken lassen und konnte sie am Wochenende einem ersten Test bei ca. 1° Außentemperatur unterziehen. Während der gesamten Zeit hatte ich vollkommen warme Hände (inkl. Finger) und konnte keinerlei Fahrtwind bemerken. Der Schweiß wird recht gut vom Material aufgenommen, sodass sich die Feuchtigkeit im Handschuh in Grenzen hält. 

Als ich am Ende die Hände aus den Handschuhen gezogen habe, dampften sie in der kalten Luft. Hatte ich bei meinen billigen (aber auch nicht schlechten) Aldi Handschuhen bisher noch nicht


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo ihr Mitfrierende,
ich habe beim Biken eigentlich auch immer kalte Hände. Wie in diesem Thread empfohlen soll man sich doch mal Arbeitshandschuhe ausprobieren. Ich war heute im Baumarkt und habe mir diese bzw. baugleiche Handschuhe mitgenommen (6,90). Bei uns war heute nasskaltes Wetter (1-4°C und Nebel/Hochnebel). Vom Griffgefühl sind
sie ok und für Arbeitshandschuhe nicht zu steif. Ich bin eine knappe zwei Stunden Tour flach gefahren. Meine Finger waren die ganze Zeit nie zu kalt habe aber auch nicht merklich geschwitzt drin. In anderen Handschuhen hatte ich schon nach 1/2 Sunde unangenehm kalte Finger. Wie die Handschuhe bei  einer Bergtour funktionieren, da lass ich mich mal überraschen. Aus div. Gründen muss ich mit meiner ersten Abfahrt noch ein bisschen warten, wird aber nachgereicht. Bis jetzt bin ich mit denen recht zufrieden.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## LordOfTheLost (21. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre seit dem Winter 09/10 mit dem O'Neal Winter Glove Handschuh und muss sagen das ich eher durchwachsene Erfahrungen mit dem Handschuh gemacht hab.
Ich fahre täglich mit dem Rad etwa 7km zur Arbeit, also bis etwa -2C° bleiben die Finger einigermaßen warm aber sobald es kälter wird dürfte der Weg nicht weiter sein. Hab mir dann diesen Winter noch so dünne Laufhandschuhe zum drunter ziehen gekauft, hab aber eher das Gefühl das die Finger dann noch schneller kalt werden.
Wiederrum bin ich letzten Winter eine Tour bei etwa -15°C und Wind gefahren und da ist er schön warm geblieben.
Ich denke mal das er eher was für längere Touren ist bei denen man sich ausreichend bewegt, die Bündchen sind auch recht kurz geraten, da zieht es schnell mal rein wenn der Ärmel hoch rutscht. Der Halt ist gut und der Handschuh ist gut geschnitten.

Ich hab mir sagen lassen das ab -5°C eigentlich Fäustlinge oder diese Zweifingerhandschuhe die beste Lösung sein sollen.


----------



## jazznova (19. September 2011)

Da es ja bald wieder losgeht  

Hab die Gore Tool IV bin aber bei Minus Temperaturen nicht so glücklich mit denen gewesen daher will ich für diesen Winter was neues Kaufen...


Mir schwebt folgendes im Kopf:

Pearl Izumi ELITE Softshell Handschuhe Klick

Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Softshell Lobster Handschuhe Klick

Hat einer mit beiden Erfahrungen, diese Lobster schrecken mich ja bissel ab, kann man damit noch gescheit schalten? Die Elite sind doch eigentlich die gleichen nur mit Finger, oder?


----------



## tane (19. September 2011)

nicht das schalten, das einfinger-bremsen ist das prob bei den "lobstern"!


----------



## jazznova (22. September 2011)

Dann muss man halt mit zwei Finger bremsen...mach ich sowieso immer!
Erfahrung hat also keiner mit den zwei Modellen ?


----------



## damage0099 (22. September 2011)

Den Pearl-Izumi-Pro werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch holen...falls wer Erfahrungsberichte posten kann, bitte posten, danke


----------



## loretto6 (23. September 2011)

Von Roeckl wie auch von Sugoi gibt es Einfinger-Lobster-Handschuhe - also Zeigefinger & Daumen einzeln, die anderen drei zusammen. Von Roeckl sind sie ganz neu, die von Sugoi hab ich gekauft. Wenn es wieder richtig kalt ist, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Aragonion (3. Oktober 2011)

Wahr den ganzen letzen Frühling und Sommer (und diesen) mit meinen kurzen GoreTex unterwegs wo drauf die Ergon"s folgten für den Herbst 

http://www.image-hoster.de/preview.php?file=02585201812c6ef493e4238ed.jpg

http://www.image-hoster.de/files/f320c3bd20cc299f68c549ccc.jpg

Diese Kombination wahr für Mich bislang optimal nur das Problem stellt der Winter da respektive alles unter 5 Grad grad mit eisigem kalten/nassen Ostwind 

Was aber gar nicht ging im Winter wahren vorallem die dicksten NoName Handschuhe ulkiger Weise die kaum/praktisch gar nicht wärmer wahren als die dünneren mit dem Thinsulate Aufdruck welche Mir ebenfalls viel zu kalt wahren aber wenigstens deutlich besseren Grip hatten.

http://www.image-hoster.de/preview.php?file=384d2bfe70781c6fb85e85cab.jpg

http://www.image-hoster.de/files/48802b6e12307b545abf9b66f.jpg

Denke diesen Winter brauch Ich was anständiges aller Roeckl Vallon, grad unter der Tatsache das Ich immer leichte Untertemperatur hab und daher kalte Hände und Füße mit 35,5 Grad rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (28. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand Moppedhandschuhe probiert?


----------



## anderson (28. Oktober 2011)

Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Die Handschuhe sind fürs Mopped fahren entwickelt worden. Fahrradhandschuhe fürs Beiken. Was sollen die Motorradhandschuhe für einen Vorteile haben, wenn sie auch noch mehr kosten als Fahrradhandschuhe?

Konkret würde mich an den verlinkten Handschuhen außerdem das Leder stören. Auf dem Beik wird man ja auch mal dreckig, wie sollen die Handschuhe denn nach einem Winter aussehen?


----------



## RetroRider (30. Oktober 2011)

Am Mopped hat man doch auch Lenker, Bremsen und Bedienhebel, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Der mechanische Schutz ist für's Fahrrad vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber das muss nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## flyingscot (30. Oktober 2011)

Also alle meine Bedienhebel sind am Bike deutlich filigraner als an jedem Motorrad. Oder gibts am Motorrad Einfingerbremsen und Schalthebel? Ich kenn mich da nur rudimentär aus...


----------



## Groudon (7. November 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Craft Thermal Grip Handschuh bestellt. Die in Rot. Mal sehen bis zu welcher Temperatur die ihrem Dienst gut tun. Letztes Jahr hatte ich Gore Windstopper Handschuhe. Waren bis etwa 0 Grad warm genug aber darunter kam die Kälte dann doch durch.


----------



## B-Vitamin (7. November 2011)

Ich habe mir welche mit Grip von Nike gekauft über Stylight da waren sie schon reduziert und zusätzlich noch welche ohne Finger ich durchsuche immer solange das Internet bis ich welche reduziert finde das mir bei den ersten gelungen, wo kauft ihr sonst eure Kleidung online ich habe meistens keinen Nerv nach der Arbeit noch in die Stadt zu fahren und am Wochenende bin ich meistens biken also wäre euch um Tipps echt dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drummer84 (8. November 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt die Craft Thermal Grip Handschuh bestellt. Die in Rot. Mal sehen bis zu welcher Temperatur die ihrem Dienst gut tun. Letztes Jahr hatte ich Gore Windstopper Handschuhe. Waren bis etwa 0 Grad warm genug aber darunter kam die Kälte dann doch durch.



Den hier?    Erzähl mal er ist schön warm?Hab von Röckl Windstopper aber so richtig warm waren die nicht..


----------



## Groudon (9. November 2011)

Ja. Das sind sie. Soll bei uns die Tage ja wieder kälter werden und sollten heute kommen. Wenn sie passen, dann werde ich sie die Tage ausprobieren.


----------



## drummer84 (9. November 2011)

Schöne Optik und guter preis bin gespannt ob sie warm halten, freu mich auf deine Info! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Groudon (9. November 2011)

Ja. Die Optik fand ich irgendwie am geilsten. Ist mal was anderes als meine damaligen Schwarzen. =) Morgen früh hol ich sie von der Post ab! Mal sehen, wie sie sind (und passen?!)


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Also ich hab jetzt drei Monate Er-Fahrung mit den Engelbert-Strauss Ice Extreme und muss sagen, die sind echt ihr Geld wert! Man schwitzt zwar ziemlich drin bei über 0°C, aber kalte Hände bekommt man deswegen trotzdem nicht. Bei -8°C ist es anfangs etwas kühl, bis so der Kreislauf nach ein paar Kilometern auf Tour gekommen ist, danach gehts. Gestern bei 2-5°C im Regen war es auch kein Problem, es wurde nur nach 1,5h doch ziemlich ungemütlich & feucht (hatte nur ein Thermounterhemd am Oberkörper)...

Und durch die Handinnenfläche aus Leder hat man immer guten Grip...


----------



## CharlesC (28. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre den Roeckl Vreden und bin uneingeschränkt zufrieden. 
Ich hatte erst Bedenken, dass der zu dick aufbaut und man nicht mehr ordentlich Schalten/Bremsen kann, aber das geht gut. Nach 5,5Std durch Schneeregen bei starkem Wind waren alle Schichten überall am Körper durch - nur die Hände waren noch warm und trocken.


----------



## tmf_superhero (28. Januar 2012)

@LordofTheLost:

Ich bin heute die O'Neal auch zum ersten mal gefahren. Ich finde ok. Meine Finger, Hände waren fast durchgehen warm. Am Ende wo ich doch sehr sehr kaputt/müde war wurden die Finger kalt. Gefahren bin ich heute knapp 6 Std.


----------



## heihu11 (28. Januar 2012)

tane schrieb:


> nicht das schalten, das einfinger-bremsen ist das prob bei den "lobstern"!


Ich fahre die 3 Fingerhanschuhe von VAUDE und kann bremsen schalten und.. Da ich ein "Mädchen" bin habe ich immer recht schnell kalte Finger gehabt. Diese Zeiten sind nun vorbei
Gruß,Heike


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Januar 2012)

Pearl Iszumi Winterhandschuhe


----------



## Südpfalzbiker (31. Januar 2012)

Ola, 
ich bin gerade am überlegen mir die Gore ALP-X III Winterhandschuhe zu kaufen, sind nur Windstopper, reichen die? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? 

Oder sjnd im tiefsten Winter doch Goretexhandwärmer angesagt (Gore Switch). 

Weiß jemand wies bei den Beiden mit Wasserdichtigkeit ausschaut?

Im Grundegenommen suche ich was von Gore - gute Polsterung und Warm . Wrah......kaaaaaalt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2012)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem pearl izumi siberian bike glove?

gibts grade als angebot bei h&s.


----------



## SteffenZ (31. Januar 2012)

Seal skin Wintergloves extra warm... 

geniales teil...wasserdicht, warm wie hulle ....


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Februar 2012)

hi

also ich verwende diese hier http://www.gorebikewear.de/remote/Satellite/PROD_GTOOLP?landingid=1212722635690A und kann sie nur empfehlen gestern bei -8 grad und 2std noch immer warme hände 

lg


----------



## mäcpomm (1. Februar 2012)

Zur Zeit fÃ¼r 44,90 â¬ bei Bikediscount 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k502/a56009/tool-so-windstopper-handschuhe-rot-schwarz.html 
Wobei denke jeder gute HÃ¤ndler macht den gleichen Preis.

Ich habe eher diese hier im Auge.

Bei den RR Reitern habe ich noch Handschuhe Neopren 7 Regen fÃ¼r 28,90â¬ inkl. Versand gefunden.


----------



## Südpfalzbiker (1. Februar 2012)

Die Tool scheinen von dem Material / Dämpfung genauso wie wie ALP-X zu sein. 

Die Gore Cross scheinen ohne Dämpfung?


----------



## mtbbee (1. Februar 2012)

Heute früh bei knappen minus 10 grad haben mir die Sugoi Firewall Zhttp://www.bike24.de/p111872.html warme Händchen verschafft.


----------



## mäcpomm (1. Februar 2012)

Für den Arbeitsweg / Radweg sicher eine gute Alternative. Im Wald eher nicht.


----------



## loretto6 (1. Februar 2012)

War heute auch das erste mal bei richtig kaltem Wetter mit den Sugoi Firewall Z unterwegs. 

Ich hatte warme Finger, bis ich mal die Handschuhe eine Minute ausgezogen habe. Danach wurden die Spitzen meiner Zeigefinger kalt. Allerdings bin ich da auch nur noch bergab gefahren, da geht bei mir der Kreislauf ganz schnell in den Keller und ich krieg kalte Finger. Als es dann wieder eine zeit bergauf ging, wurden die Finger wieder warm.

Positiv ist, dass ich noch Unterziehhandschuhe drunter ziehen könnte, dass die Handschuhe leicht an- und auszuziehen und auch wasserdircht sind - bislang jedenfalls.

Was mich etwas stört, sind die dicken Nähte zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger. Die drücken manchmal. Und in Größe L sind mir die Finger fast ein bisschen kurz und ich hab  kurze, breite Hände.


----------



## tane (1. Februar 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Für den Arbeitsweg / Radweg sicher eine gute Alternative. Im Wald eher nicht.



für 1fingerbremser schon!
1 prob hab ich bei allen handschuhen: wenns richtig kalt wird ist das handgelenk schweißnass, & die finger eisig...
den sugoi hab ich auch: leider ist der zeigefinger ein bißl kurz & zu sehr gekrümmt geschnitten, & natürlich ab minus 5 nicht warm genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach relativ dünnen aber warmen Winterhandschuhen fürs Gelände. Wichtig ist mir ein gutes Feingefühl.
Die Gore Tool sind mir z.B. an der Handinnenfläche zu weich und undefiniert. Damit kann man den Lenker nicht so richtig packen.
Die Alp-X haben stark auftragende Nähe die an den Fingern drücken. Ich frage mich wie der Handschuh so gut bewertet werden kann. Mich stört das irgendwie stark. Zumal es bei anderen Gore Handschuhen nicht so ist.
Temperaturbereich sollte ab ca. 5° losgehen. Darunter fahre ich kaum.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Februar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach r*elativ dünnen aber warmen Winterhandschuhen *fürs Gelände. Wichtig ist mir ein gutes Feingefühl..



Das ist das Problem, weil Widerspruch. Du brauchst mehrere Lagen, um auch bei -10° möglichst lange warm fahren zu können.

Mein Tip für den Winter ist: weiter dick wattierter Skihandschuh mit dünnem Fleecehandschuh innen drin + Gripshift (Winterumbau).

Der Vorteil bei Gripshift ist, daß man seine Hände mehr bewegt und sie dadurch länger warm bleiben. Ausserdem ist der Schaltkomfort besser.


----------



## Zwiper (5. Februar 2012)

Ich kann die Dakine Stormrider empfehlen, bin ich gestern bei -9 Grad mit gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Ab +5 Grad wirds aber schon langsam zu warm für die, da kommen die Hände schon ins schwitzen.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61466


----------



## Der Toni (5. Februar 2012)

Fahre die Sealskinz jetzt den 3.Winter und bin sehr zufrieden. Sowohl mit der Wärme als auch mit der Haltbarkeit.
http://www.shinybikes.com/sealskinz-technical-windproof-winter-gloves.html


----------



## xb39 (5. Februar 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Fahre die Sealskinz jetzt den 3.Winter und bin sehr zufrieden. Sowohl mit der Wärme als auch mit der Haltbarkeit.
> http://www.shinybikes.com/sealskinz-technical-windproof-winter-gloves.html



Hi,
ich habe diese hier von Sealskinz:
http://www.sealskinz.com/cycling/mountain/winter-cycle-gloves-with-gel

Aber leider "friert" mir der Daumen ab, der Rest ist o.k.. Am Daumen scheint Deiner scheinbar überarbeitet worden bzw. auf Grund des Weglassens des Frottes besser zu sein.

Gruss
xb39


----------



## Meppel (6. Februar 2012)

Morgen, 

kurze Frage, ist jemand schon bei den Aktuellen Temperaturen (bei uns -18G)
gefahren? und kann Handschuhe empfehlen? Da die Liste hier extrem lang ist, ist es auch schwierig die Passenden zu finden 

Bike is'n Specil. 2 Fingerbreaker ( im warsten Sinne des Wortes bei den Temp. und den aktuellen Handschuhen) 

Ich fahre den ganzen Winter jetzt schon durch und nutze Billigeinweghandschuhe die aber gefühlte 7Stunden brauchen um dann warm zu werden, nachdem mir schon die Hände abgefault sind 

Gruß meppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride79 (6. Februar 2012)

Meppel schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> kurze Frage, ist jemand schon bei den Aktuellen Temperaturen (bei uns -18G)
> gefahren? und kann Handschuhe empfehlen? Da die Liste hier extrem lang ist, ist es auch schwierig die Passenden zu finden
> ...


ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber "Röckl Vallon"


----------



## canyoneugen (6. Februar 2012)

Habe mir diese am Samstag gekauft 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...andschuhe-elite-softshell-schwarz.html,a17977

und war damit gestern 2 Stunden bei -10° unterwegs. 
Kann nur sagen top für den Preis, meine Finger sind schön warm geblieben und vom Gefühl her ging es auch noch ganz gut.


----------



## Meppel (7. Februar 2012)

Dann sage ich mal Danke für die Antworten, werde mir das mal genauer ansehen. Denn heute morgen (-20Grad) waren selbst 2Paar Handschuhe zu wenig 

Meppel


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2012)

habe jetzt die pearl izumi siberian bike gloves und bin recht zufrieden damit.
während der fahrt war es nach den abfahrten kurzzeitig etwas kalt, aber es ist der erste handschuh in dem die finger auf wieder auf temperatur gekommen sind.
die temperatur lag etwa bei - 8°C.

als ich die handschuhe allerdings mal kurz ausgezogen hatte, wurden die hände danach nicht wieder warm. gut dass ich sowieso richtung nach hause wollte.


----------



## dusiema (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir Sugoi firewall Handschuhe gekauft. Letzten Sonntag war Härteprobe. 3,5 Std. Bei bis zu -18 Grad und ich hatte durchgehend warme Hände. Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass das geht. Ich hatte die Jahre zuvor immer kalte Hände.


----------



## freeridealex (8. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen. Ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren bei Aldi Bike-Winterhandschuhe gekauft, mit denen ich auch die letzten Tage unterwegs war. Und mein Fazit ist: sie sind warm, nicht zu dick und ich bin rundum zufrieden. Das einzige was man nicht machen sollte: nass machen. Bei Schneefall sind sie durchaus in Ordnung, aber bei Schneeregen oder Regen, ist es dann vorbei mit warm. Aber bei trockener Kälte kann ich sie nur empfehlen. War schließlich am Sonntag bei -12°C knapp 2 Stunden unterwegs.  Und der Preis? 9,99


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Februar 2012)

Habe die eigentlich meiner Frau zum Winter-Kinderwagenschieben und für Skitouren geschenkt, aber seit es morgens -20°C hier hat, leihe ich sie mir für meinen 1 stündigen Fahrradarbeitsweg. Drüber kommt ein Shimano Zweifinger-Windstopper Handschuh.

http://www.thermogloves.eu/


----------



## Stefan210 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Specialized SubZero, 2009er Modell.

Problem: Bei Temperaturen von <0° frieren mir die Finger sofort ab, sobald es flach/runter geht. Kann mir zufällig jemand _aus Erfahrung_ Handschuhe empfehlen, die definitiv wärmer sind? 

Laut Erfahrungsberichten hätten ja auch die SZ schon siemlich warm sein sollen...


----------



## mäcpomm (9. Februar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie sich meine heute gelieferten "Handschuhe Neopren 7 Regen" machen.


----------



## Juuro (12. Februar 2012)

Wie sind denn die Craft Thermal Grip Handschuh nun? Leider wurde ja nicht mehr berichtet ob die auch was taugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (17. Januar 2013)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Handschuhen gemacht?

GORE Bike Wear FUSION SO WINDSTOPPER® Handschuhe

https://www.google.de/search?q=GORE...a:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs

habe die Gore und die Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Softshell WxB 3x1 Gloves hier zum testen liegen.
Die  Gore bauen nicht so dick wie die Pearls, die meiner Meinung nach  ziemlich warm sein dürften, kommen ja auch mit Innenhandschuh.
Vorteil Gore im Bezug auf Feingefühl, hier schlatet es sich immer noch bestens. 

Würde  gerne beide mal in Aktion testen, hat jmd, dazu ein paar Tipps, damit  man nicht unbedingt auf dem Rad testen muss und die Dinger direkt  einsaut.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## °°Ben³ (1. März 2013)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie sich meine heute gelieferten "Handschuhe Neopren 7 Regen" machen.


Und?


----------



## mäcpomm (2. März 2013)

Nicht schlecht, aber wie bei Neopren üblich werden die Hände vom Schweiß feucht, wenn man sich anstrengt....


----------



## Fitz01 (2. März 2013)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Vaude Syberia Gloves gemacht?

http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Maenner/Syberia-Gloves-black.html

Der sieht irgendwie warm aus 
Mir würde es ja reichen wenn die Finger bei 0-5° warm bleiben


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2013)

ich würde mal behaupten, dass die siberian gloves bei 0 - 5° etwas warm sind.


----------



## Fitz01 (2. März 2013)

Gut dann bestell ich die mal weil ich bin an Fingern echt empfindlich


----------

